# 

## am76

Witam
Zaprojektowaną mam elewację częściwo drewnianą:

Przy grubości ocieplenia 20cm wykonanie takiej elewacji jest nieco problmeatyczne technicznie i kosztowne.

Znalazłem firmę, króra robi świetne imitacje elewacji drewnianej:
http://www.tiserec.pl/
ale cena ich patentu powala na kolana - 150 - 180 zł /m2 netto i to za samą wierzchnią warstwę, bez styropianu, sitki, kleju.

Czy ma ktoś może jakiś swój patent na taką elewację? Albo może inne firmy się też tym zajmują?

----------


## coulignon

a dlaczego problematyczne? Ja właśnie robię. Mam 25 cm styro, w miejscu gdzie będzie drewno jest w tej chwili 20 cm. Na to zostaną nałożone i zamocowane kontrłaty, obłożone styro i na to nabita decha. Która powinna zlicować się z elewacją.

----------


## marekas5

Nabic to sobie moze nie deske na elewacje, ale guza.....
Nie wiem jak zabezpieczone i jak przykrecone deski, to i tak z czasem sie powykrecają, odejdą i beda straszyły tandetą!  Jezeli nie zastosujesz na elewacje belek przynajmniej 13/13, to efekt bedziesz miał mizerny....

----------


## Whitemag

Właśnie, jak to jest z tą drewnianą elewacją - czy faktycznie należy trzymać się książkowego reżimu?

----------


## coulignon

> Nabic to sobie moze nie deske na elewacje, ale guza.....
> Nie wiem jak zabezpieczone i jak przykrecone deski, to i tak z czasem sie powykrecają, odejdą i beda straszyły tandetą!  Jezeli nie zastosujesz na elewacje belek przynajmniej 13/13, to efekt bedziesz miał mizerny....



a mokrej belki 13x13 to już nie wykręci?? Ciekawe teorie.. Nigdy kolega nie widział krokwy wygiętej jak śmigło? 

To czy bedzie "krecić" czy nie nie zależy do przekroju tylko od obróbki drewna - zwłaszcza jego wysuszenia.

----------


## Bożena030100

w projekcje mam trochę drewna na elewacji ale niestety cena powaliła mnie na kolana i ekipa od elewacji wyrzeżbiła mi ze styropianu cos jakby deski. Wygląda całkiem fajnie choć deski przypomina tylko z bardzo daleka. Miałam problem z kolorem i wybrałam chyba niezbyt dobrze ale jeśli ktoś bedzie miał troche czasu to może można dobrac lepiej kolor

----------


## Whitemag

No właśnie - już któryś raz z rzędu spotykam się z rozwiązaniem : styropian - łaty - deski. Przyznam szczerze, że mnie również taki sposób bardziej na rękę niż zabawa z belkami...

----------


## marekas5

> Napisał marekas5
> 
> Nabic to sobie moze nie deske na elewacje, ale guza.....
> Nie wiem jak zabezpieczone i jak przykrecone deski, to i tak z czasem sie powykrecają, odejdą i beda straszyły tandetą!  Jezeli nie zastosujesz na elewacje belek przynajmniej 13/13, to efekt bedziesz miał mizerny....
> 
> 
> 
> a mokrej belki 13x13 to już nie wykręci?? Ciekawe teorie.. Nigdy kolega nie widział krokwy wygiętej jak śmigło? 
> 
> To czy bedzie "krecić" czy nie nie zależy do przekroju tylko od obróbki drewna - zwłaszcza jego wysuszenia.


 Na mokrym drewnie to kolega moze sobie tylko popływac, do budownictwa stosujemy wyleżakowanego drewna, nie wysuszonego. MAteriał kupujesz przynajmniej rok wczesniej, przygotowujesz, suszysz w warunkach naturalnych, obrabiasz i po roku mozesz kroic z niego co chcesz.

----------


## coulignon

O dzięki Wasza Mądrość za tak światłe rady! Zaprawdę powiadam że nie wiem jak mogłem żyć bez świadomości że jednak będę miał tratwę a nie elewację!

----------


## Depi

Właśnie. Dzięki takim mądrym ludziom, jak marekas5 warto czytać to forum  :wink:   :Lol: 

A serio - w sobotę jechaliśmy z Barbossą i widzieliśmy super wyglądającą oblicówkę na bloku na Ursynowie. Miała kilka lat i ponoć była odnowiona - i z tym trzeba się pogodzić, że raz ja jakiś czas będzie trzeba przeszlifować i zabejcować jeszcze raz.

Ale takie histerie to gruba przesada. Jakoś ludzie mają piękne drewniane elewacje i się nie wykręcają i tandeta nie straszą.

Ja robie klasycznie - kontrłaty łaty 8x8, wełna między nimi, łaty 8x8, wełna między nimi, membrana, miniłatki jakieś 2cm (szczelina went) i na to deski.

----------


## arturromarr

Ja nie widzę problemu.
Do ściany przykręcamy łaty na długich szpilkach.
Deski koniecznie suszone i frezowane i łączone na pióro-wpust, nic się nie wypaczy.

----------


## darekzet

mam podobną zagwozdkę co Wy ... na elewacji mam zaprojektowane ok 40m2 drewna
nie było by problemu z malowaniem co 2-3 lata gdyby nie to że dom mam piętrowy i do pomalowania drewna musiał bym ustawiać rusztowanie a to mi się nie uśmiecha  :sad: 

szukam czegoś co zastąpi mi drewno, rozważam następujące opcje:
- panele kompozytowe (twinson o-face), nie znam jeszcze dokładnego kosztu m2, podobno około 200 zł/m2 za sam materiał ...  ale nie bardzo mi się to widzi na elewacji ... zaletą jest to że nie trzeba tego w żaden sposób konserwować
-  tynk o strukturze drewna (Tiserec) ... widziałem "na żywo" w warszawie, z odległości 15m wydaje się być ok, bliżej nie mogłem niestety podejść ... koszt materiału i wykonania to o 180 zł / m2
- profile styropianowe o o strukturze drewna (Rodeo), widziałem na żywo, macałem i oglądałem z różnych odległości ... wygląda rewelacyjnie, fajnie imituje drewno, maluje się to farbą do drewna na wybrany kolor ... niestety koszt materiału to ok 190 zł / m2 

okazuje się że wszystkie imitacje są droższe niż oryginał czyli lite drewno  :sad:

----------


## Depi

> okazuje się że wszystkie imitacje są droższe niż oryginał czyli lite drewno


Są KILKUKROTNIE droższe! Żeby to kosztowało do 100zł/m2 to jeszcze ujdzie. Ale 200?  :ohmy: 

Ja zostaje przy drewnie. A że trza będzie rozstawić rusztowanie? No trudno się mówi. Może po 1 ścianie rocznie będę robił i cykl się będzie powtarzał co 4 lata  :smile:

----------


## Marcin1978

> panele kompozytowe (twinson o-face), nie znam jeszcze dokładnego kosztu m2, podobno około 200 zł/m2 za sam materiał ... ale nie bardzo mi się to widzi na elewacji ... zaletą jest to że nie trzeba tego w żaden sposób konserwować


Nie wiem jak O-face ale mam na tarasie deski kompozytowe tego producenta.
Na poczatku tez wszyscy mówili ze beda  kosztowac ponad 200/m2. Nie chciałem desek bo balkony mam dosyc wysoko i nie chce mi sie dyndac na drabinie i malowac 2x do roku. Kupilem u nich tylko deski (cos okolo 25pln/mb)i zaczepy. Glowne elementy maja nie tak drogie kosza na detalach.
Np. srubki z nierdzewki 0.65pln a na allegro po 0.10pln.

----------


## Depi

Deska ma 14cm szerokości, czyli wchodzi ich 7 na metr.

7 x 25 = 175 zł/m2.

Do 200 niedaleko. Doliczyć "systemowe" koszty i dobijamy.

W moim przypadku daje to ponad 22 000 za samą okładzinę. A ocieplenie?

----------


## Marcin1978

hmm faktycznie za 10-11m2 dałem za materiały 2100.
No ale jak doliczyc materiały do konserwacji corocznej "naturalnej" alelwacji/balkonu, rusztowanie( chyba ze ktos lubi dyndac na drabinie dla mnie 6m nad ziemia to za wysoko) i poswiecony czas to moze warto dac tyle za bezobsługowośc.

----------


## Depi

Jakbym miał, to może i bym dał  :smile:  Drewno rozkłada koszt na dłuższy okres - pewnie za 20 lat się koszty zrównają, ale jest coś takiego, jak "wartość pieniądza w czasie". A pieniądz na koniec budowy jest baaaardzo cenny  :smile: 

No i kwestia niewymierna, czyli estetyki - jednym odpowiada jednolita faktura Twinsona, inni (ja) wolą raczej niejednorodność drewna. De gustibus...

Nie chcę mowić, że Twinson zły, bo całkiem serio go rozważałem - ale vide powyżej.

----------


## Marcin1978

Rozumiem u mnie tez skarbiec swieci pustkami. Mnie było stac na twinsona bo metraz nie duzy wiec można było sie szarpnąć. Jak bym miał taras 100m2 to pewnie wybral bym normalne deski

----------


## michalsiak

> a dlaczego problematyczne? Ja właśnie robię. Mam 25 cm styro, w miejscu gdzie będzie drewno jest w tej chwili 20 cm. Na to zostaną nałożone i zamocowane kontrłaty, obłożone styro i na to nabita decha. Która powinna zlicować się z elewacją.


coulignon jakie masz przekroje kontrłat, ja chcę u siebie zrobić podobnie ale mam do ukrycia rynny spustowe które są oddalone o 20 cm od muru - myślę jak to wykonać żeby było OK

michalsiak

----------


## arturromarr

> nie było by problemu z malowaniem co 2-3 lata gdyby nie to że dom mam piętrowy i do pomalowania drewna musiał bym ustawiać rusztowanie a to mi się nie uśmiecha


Nie sądzę, żeby dobrze zabezpieczone drewno trzeba było malować co 2-3 lata.
Co prawda nie jestem jeszcze użytkownikiem drewnianej elewacji, ale ma na działce tymczasowy domek, który ma wiele drewnianych elementów.
Pomalowane było dwa razy, najpierw rozcieńczoną (bardzo) farbą olejną, a potem gęstą, drewno nie szlifowane powierzchnia jak po cięciu. Stoi to to ponad pięć lat i pod żadnym względem nie kwalifikuje się do malowania, dlatego nie boję się mojej drewnianej elewacji, chociaż też jest na piętrze.
Za nic nie chciałbym mieć imitacji drewna.

----------


## darekzet

> Napisał darekzet
> 
> nie było by problemu z malowaniem co 2-3 lata gdyby nie to że dom mam piętrowy i do pomalowania drewna musiał bym ustawiać rusztowanie a to mi się nie uśmiecha
> 
> 
> Nie sądzę, żeby dobrze zabezpieczone drewno trzeba było malować co 2-3 lata.
> Co prawda nie jestem jeszcze użytkownikiem drewnianej elewacji, ale ma na działce tymczasowy domek, który ma wiele drewnianych elementów.
> Pomalowane było dwa razy, najpierw rozcieńczoną (bardzo) farbą olejną, a potem gęstą, drewno nie szlifowane powierzchnia jak po cięciu. Stoi to to ponad pięć lat i pod żadnym względem nie kwalifikuje się do malowania, dlatego nie boję się mojej drewnianej elewacji, chociaż też jest na piętrze.
> Za nic nie chciałbym mieć imitacji drewna.


być może jak się farbą olejną (??) maluje to nie trzeba tak często robić renowacji
ja chciałem mieć na elewacji drewno meranti (z DLH) ale jak zobaczyłem u nich na budynku elewację drewnianą po 3 latach od montażu to się załamałem  :sad:  

dobra imitacja nie jest zła ... mi akurat to by nie przeszkadzało
drewniane wstawki są zrobione tylko dla upiększenia elewacji

----------


## marekas5

> mam podobną zagwozdkę co Wy ... na elewacji mam zaprojektowane ok 40m2 drewna
> nie było by problemu z malowaniem co 2-3 lata gdyby nie to że dom mam piętrowy i do pomalowania drewna musiał bym ustawiać rusztowanie a to mi się nie uśmiecha 
> 
> szukam czegoś co zastąpi mi drewno, rozważam następujące opcje:
> - panele kompozytowe (twinson o-face), nie znam jeszcze dokładnego kosztu m2, podobno około 200 zł/m2 za sam materiał ...  ale nie bardzo mi się to widzi na elewacji ... zaletą jest to że nie trzeba tego w żaden sposób konserwować
> -  tynk o strukturze drewna (Tiserec) ... widziałem "na żywo" w warszawie, z odległości 15m wydaje się być ok, bliżej nie mogłem niestety podejść ... koszt materiału i wykonania to o 180 zł / m2
> - profile styropianowe o o strukturze drewna (Rodeo), widziałem na żywo, macałem i oglądałem z różnych odległości ... wygląda rewelacyjnie, fajnie imituje drewno, maluje się to farbą do drewna na wybrany kolor ... niestety koszt materiału to ok 190 zł / m2 
> 
> okazuje się że wszystkie imitacje są droższe niż oryginał czyli lite drewno


POstaraj sie o dobre zabezpieczenie i nie bedzies zmusiał stawiac sie co 3 lata na rusztowaniu. Napolskim rynku takich nie znajdziesz, ale jak masz ochote , to podpowiem.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Rozważaliście, jako imitację desek elewacyjnych, deski włókno-cementowe?

http://www.cembrit.pl/show_product-1...ductID=PROD585 Cembrit

http://www.euronit.pl/pl/produkty/pr...tructur-1.html Cedral

Z tego, co szukałem, cena 1m2 deski Cedral to ok. 70zl, więc sporo niżej niż podawaliście.

Jakieś wnioski i sugestie? Sam będę miał do pokrycia parę metrów kw. elewacji.

----------


## PiVi

Alternatywa:  Płyty warstwowe. 
W Polsce jeszcze mało popularne - ale spotyka się tego typu okładziny.
Realnie cena płyty w styropianie za 100mm grubości to ok 50 +/-5 netto.
Do tego jak doliczy się specjalną powłokę - mamy pewnie z 60-70 pln netto/m2
Można to zrobić też w 75-tce (nie potrzebujemy izolacji- a jedynie płaskość ściany) - dzięki czemu przyoszczędzić kolejne 2-3pln.

Śruby które są widoczne na zdjęciu poniżej - w przypadku paneli można ukryć, lub też zrobić płytę poliuretanową z ukrytym zamkiem.



Cały temat opisany tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/tymczasow...ie,t125841.htm
(końcówka pierwszej strony wątku)


Jeżeli zaś ktoś nie liczy się z kosztami - to panele elewacyjne z grubej blachy lub kompozytów z okładziną drewnopodobną. Np AlucoBond (kilkaset pln/m2):



PiVi

----------


## PiotrMaruszak

Fajny wątek.
Wsumie mało osób zna alternatywy na elewacje oprócz tradycyjnego tynku n aelewacji. Też kiedyś dotarłem do strony  o tynkach imitujących drewniane deski, ale jak to kosztuje tak dużo to nie wiem czy bym się zdecydował na tego rodzaju elewacjie. Jedyna zaleta to nie musisz martwić sie o wygląd przez nastepne lata. Ale czy napewno warto?

Ja bym zdecydował się na twarde drewno liściaste na elewacjie, wówczas nie musisz już nic z takimi deskami robić przez następne lata. Musisz liczyć się że wygląd moze się zmienic z czasem takiej elewacjie, ale beddzie wyglądać narutalnie. Jednka taka elewacja moze być znacznie drozsza ze względu na rodzaj drewna uzytego. Trwałośc około 60 lat drewna w tkim wypadu jest to dobre rozwiązanie.

Jeżeli zastosujesz normalne drewno iglaste to konserwacja takich elwacji co 5 lat wcale nie jest jakimś dużym wyzwaniem. Dużym plusem jest że co kilka lat twój dom wygląda jak nowy  :smile: , no a to chyba dobrze. Możesz zawsze użyc bejcowania jako konserwacji, wówczas ebędziesz miał ładną elewacje w różnych kolorach, a oprócz tego mozesz je zmieniac co jakiś czas  :smile: .

Inne rozwiązania na elewacje imitujące drewno to płyty włókno-cementowe. zastąpiły one płytyt azbestowe, a technologia została zmodyfikowana na bardzo ekologiczne. Dużym plusem jest długowieczość takich elewacji oraz bardzo mała utrata barwy n aprzeciągu kilku lat w wyniku promieniowania UV. trochę wiecej na ten temat  http://projekt-wd.blogspot.com/2010/...t-woknowo.html

Sliding również jest też dobrym rozwiazaniem jako emitacja drewna, jednak nie sprawdziłęm jeszcze oferty na necie. Napewno jest to możliwe. 
Jednak takie rozwiązanie jak równeiż płyty włóknowo cemenotow trzeba od czasu do casu umyć najlepiej wodą z ludwikiem, zeby odswiezyc i usunąc zabrudzenia.

Aluminiu oklejone w wzory drewniane to chyba bardziej rozwiązanei w dużych budynkach, gdzie kontrakt jest na kilka milionów.  

Rozwiązanie z płytami sandwich stosowane jest do budynków szkieletowych, zazwyczaj o konstruckji stalowej, w branży przemysowej. Ale ciekawe rozwiązanie, łatwy montaż bo długośc takich płyt moze być do 15m i dłuższe . Ograniczone są transportem. Ale czy można dostać z imitacją drewna. Nie spotkałem się.

Ostatecznie to wybrałbym drewno bejcowane, lub płyty włoknocementowe. System oparty na systemie elewacji wentylowanych, z rusztem drewnianym nie powinny być drogie, a wygladają napewno bardoz ładnie.

----------


## PiotrMaruszak

Fajny wątek.
Wsumie mało osób zna alternatywy na elewacje oprócz tradycyjnego tynku n aelewacji. Też kiedyś dotarłem do strony  o tynkach imitujących drewniane deski, ale jak to kosztuje tak dużo to nie wiem czy bym się zdecydował na tego rodzaju elewacjie. Jedyna zaleta to nie musisz martwić sie o wygląd przez nastepne lata. Ale czy napewno warto?

Ja bym zdecydował się na twarde drewno liściaste na elewacjie, wówczas nie musisz już nic z takimi deskami robić przez następne lata. Musisz liczyć się że wygląd moze się zmienic z czasem takiej elewacjie, ale beddzie wyglądać narutalnie. Jednka taka elewacja moze być znacznie drozsza ze względu na rodzaj drewna uzytego. Trwałośc około 60 lat drewna w tkim wypadu jest to dobre rozwiązanie.

Jeżeli zastosujesz normalne drewno iglaste to konserwacja takich elwacji co 5 lat wcale nie jest jakimś dużym wyzwaniem. Dużym plusem jest że co kilka lat twój dom wygląda jak nowy  :smile: , no a to chyba dobrze. Możesz zawsze użyc bejcowania jako konserwacji, wówczas ebędziesz miał ładną elewacje w różnych kolorach, a oprócz tego mozesz je zmieniac co jakiś czas  :smile: .

Inne rozwiązania na elewacje imitujące drewno to płyty włókno-cementowe. zastąpiły one płytyt azbestowe, a technologia została zmodyfikowana na bardzo ekologiczne. Dużym plusem jest długowieczość takich elewacji oraz bardzo mała utrata barwy n aprzeciągu kilku lat w wyniku promieniowania UV. trochę wiecej na ten temat  http://projekt-wd.blogspot.com/2010/...t-woknowo.html

Sliding również jest też dobrym rozwiazaniem jako emitacja drewna, jednak nie sprawdziłęm jeszcze oferty na necie. Napewno jest to możliwe. 
Jednak takie rozwiązanie jak równeiż płyty włóknowo cemenotow trzeba od czasu do casu umyć najlepiej wodą z ludwikiem, zeby odswiezyc i usunąc zabrudzenia.

Aluminiu oklejone w wzory drewniane to chyba bardziej rozwiązanei w dużych budynkach, gdzie kontrakt jest na kilka milionów.  

Rozwiązanie z płytami sandwich stosowane jest do budynków szkieletowych, zazwyczaj o konstruckji stalowej, w branży przemysowej. Ale ciekawe rozwiązanie, łatwy montaż bo długośc takich płyt moze być do 15m i dłuższe . Ograniczone są transportem. Ale czy można dostać z imitacją drewna. Nie spotkałem się.

Ostatecznie to wybrałbym drewno bejcowane, lub płyty włoknocementowe. System oparty na systemie elewacji wentylowanych, z rusztem drewnianym nie powinny być drogie, a wygladają napewno bardoz ładnie.

----------


## jarett

a co z drewnem egzotycznym?
m2 z robocizną można zrobić już za 200-220 zł a nie wymaga ono (ponoć) w ogóle malowania i konserwacji

----------


## PiotrMaruszak

> a co z drewnem egzotycznym?
> m2 z robocizną można zrobić już za 200-220 zł a nie wymaga ono (ponoć) w ogóle malowania i konserwacji


Zgadzam się z Tobą. Drewno egzotyczne przeważnie należy do grupy bardzo twardych, wiec nie wymaga konserwacji. Chyba że chcesz nadać mu odpowiedni odcień lub inną  barwę. W konstrukcjach drewnianych szczególnie zewnętrznych, czyli takim na które cały czas poddawane sa zmiennymi warunkami klimatycznymi dobiera się drewno o dużej żwotności i trwałości. Dlatego drewna afrykańskie sprawdzają siet utaj doskonale ze wazględu na swoje właściwości.

Podaj jakieś konkretne gatunki w takiej cenie. 

Przeważnie drewno iglaste trzeba zabezpieczać co 5 lat zęby wydłużyć jego żywotnośc, natomiast liściaste jest odporne na działanie warunków klimatycznych.

----------


## jarett

Koleżanka z forum (situla) robiła elewację z drewna garapia za bodajże 220 zł za całość. Mam w planie to samo  :smile:

----------


## dejfit

> Zgadzam się z Tobą. Drewno egzotyczne przeważnie należy do grupy bardzo twardych, *wiec nie wymaga konserwacji*


Bzdury Pan pleciesz. To drewno też wymaga konserwacji chociażby po to aby nie poszarzało(patynowanie)




> Przeważnie drewno iglaste trzeba zabezpieczać co 5 lat zęby wydłużyć jego żywotność, *natomiast liściaste jest odporne na działanie warunków klimatycznych*.


Bzdury Pan pleciesz. Które drewno liściaste jest odporne i do jakiej klasy odporności się je zalicza? 

P.S Jak już bzdur nie pleciesz - co też Ci się zdarza,  to "opowiadasz" nam wszystko na takim stopniu uogólnienia, że już dawno wszyscy to wiedzą.

----------


## jarett

A czym się konserwuje takiego egzotyki?
Większość z nich jest tak gęsta, że aż dziw, że coś mogą przyjąć.

----------


## PiotrMaruszak

> Bzdury Pan pleciesz. To drewno też wymaga konserwacji chociażby po to aby nie poszarzało(patynowanie)
> 
> 
> Bzdury Pan pleciesz. Które drewno liściaste jest odporne i do jakiej klasy odporności się je zalicza? 
> 
> P.S Jak już bzdur nie pleciesz - co też Ci się zdarza,  to "opowiadasz" nam wszystko na takim stopniu uogólnienia, że już dawno wszyscy to wiedzą.



Piszesz ze „bzdury piszę”, a odpowiedzi sam nie znasz. Widzisz, krytyka na forach jest dość pospolitym zjawiskiem, szczególnie dla ludzi ukrywających się pod dziwnymi nickami. Myślę, że w Twoim przypadku wynika to międzyinnymi z kompleksów i braku pewności własnej wiedzy. Jeśli już krytykujesz, to podpisz się imieniem i nazwiskiem, żebym wiedział do kogo odpisuję.

Swoją wypowiedz o elewacjach drewnianych opieram na publikacjach technicznych ze strony www.trada.co.uk. The Timber Research and Development Association, oraz 
Książce o okładzinach drewnianych „ExternalTimber Cladding”.

Klasyfikacja drewna ze wzgledu na naturalną trwałość
+ Class 1 Very durable
+ Class 2 Durable
+ Class 3 Moderately durable
+ Class 4 Slightly durable
+ Class 5 Not durable.

Trochę po polsku
http://www.elewacje-drewniane.pl/ind...ona=c-trwalosc

Klasyfikacja na podstawie normy BS EN 350 Durability of wood and woodbased
products. Natural durability of solid wood. Parts 1 and 2.

For cladding, timbers rated as Class 3, moderately durable or better can be
used without preservative treatment, but the non-durable sapwood should
be excluded. Timbers rated as Class 4, slightly durable or Class 5, not
durable should be pre-treated with preservative,

Od klasy 2 w góre nie wymagana jest ochrona.


4.4 Unfinished timber
As an alternative to coating the timber it can be left unfinished to weather
and bleach naturally. Most hardwoods and many softwoods can be left
unfinished and if the appearance of the bleached timber is acceptable, no
further maintenance will be required. There may be more movement in the
timber, due to increased moisture pick-up, which can lead to some surface
checking (small cracks in the surface which will open and close depending
on the moisture content.....
....
The durability of the timber is not affected by the bleaching process. There
are many historical examples of unfinished softwood or hardwood cladding
that have lasted many centuries without deterioration, often in areas
exposed to a high level of ultraviolet attack such as timber clad Alpine
buildings.

Dodatkowy artykuł poszerzający wiedzę
http://www.greenspec.co.uk/wood-preservatives.php


P.S. Dejfit, następnym razem zastanów się i to dobrze kogo obrażasz i jakie będą tego konsekwencje dla Ciebie. Swoje wypowiedzi (prowokacje) popieraj konkretnymi dowodami.

----------


## akapap

Podbijam temat.

Z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować cenowo i jakościowo produkty euronita - deska elewacyjna cedral - wyglądają rozsądnie. 

Może ktoś z Was użytkuje te płyty włóknocementowe i będzie potrafił powiedzieć coś więcej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazo

Skoro juz tutaj mowa o zabezpieczaniu drewna na elewacji - jakimi środkami zrobić to najlepiej (u mnie będzie to modrzew w naturalnym kolorze)?

----------


## anula05

> Podbijam temat.
> 
> Z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować cenowo i jakościowo produkty euronita - deska elewacyjna cedral - wyglądają rozsądnie. 
> 
> Może ktoś z Was użytkuje te płyty włóknocementowe i będzie potrafił powiedzieć coś więcej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Jest jeszcze cos takiego:
http://www.prodema.pl/

----------


## pedronx

> Koleżanka z forum (situla) robiła elewację z drewna garapia za bodajże 220 zł za całość. Mam w planie to samo


220 zł za całość - czyli za co? tnz co wchodzi w skład tego m2?

----------


## kurt76

Ja bede robil cos takiego:

http://www.seltom.pl/?id=4

imitacja deski elewacyjnej, wlasciwie jedyne sensowne rozwiazanie do domow energoszczednych (brak perforacji styropianu), koszt ok. 80 zl/m2 + robocizna.

----------


## Paprotnik19

www.belkirustykalne.pl znajomy zastosowal ich wyroby przy zewnętrznym(wewnętrznym zresztą też) wykończeniu knajpy.Jak na razie nic się z tym nie dzieje.Bez problemu przetrwały chyba już dwa lata.

----------


## marekas5

Dołączam fotke efektu jaki wyszedł.

----------


## salik

Odświeżę temat.
Czy ktoś z Was instalował może płyty Prodemy na elewacji?
Może macie jakieś zdjęcia?
My właśnie jesteśmy na końcowym etapie wyboru koloru (dobór koloru płyt i koloru okien) i wygląda że Prodema wygrywa z Euronitem.
Usłyszałem jednak że płyty Prodemy nie mogą mieć np. ocieplenia styropianem pod spodem i muszą być ocieplane wełną.
Jeśli chodzi tu tylko o likwidację mostków termicznych, bo pewnie się da dobrze dociętym styropianem, bo szczerze mówiąc martwi mnie trochę połączenie wełny i styropianu na elewacji oraz odporność na wilgotność tejże wełny  ::-(:

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm a dlaczego nikt nie wspomina tutaj o produktach dryvit i sto? imitujacych drewno w stopniu tak zblizonym do oryginalu, ze niemozliwym do odroznienia golym okiem? mase naklada sie na styropian

----------


## forgetit

A które dokładnie?

----------


## fighter1983

Dryvit Wood
STO ArmierungsPutz

----------


## salik

> Dryvit Wood


Tego nie mogę się w ogóle doszukać.
Gdzie można poczytać o tym produkcie?



> STO ArmierungsPutz


A przy tym nijak nie widzę (patrząc na charakterystykę produktu) tej 'imitacji drewna'?
Może jakieś zdjęcia poglądowe?

----------


## fighter1983

nie ma tych produktow ani na stronie Dryvita ani na STO (na STO jest, ale to nie to).
Mam probki z Dryvita na płycie styropianowej, do STO może jutro uda sie podjechac, jak nie zapomne: cykne zdjecia i wrzuce tutaj

----------


## forgetit

To jeszcze może cenę, kartę technologiczną, sposób aplikacji i konserwacji.

----------


## fighter1983

no i sie nie udalo, probka pojechala na budowe, jutro mam tam byc, wiec cykne zdjecia z budowy

----------


## salik

Ja się jednak chyba (pomimo wad) skłaniam ku płytom elewacyjnym (Prodema albo Euronit).
Fighter - przy całym szacunku, ale polecasz coś czego nie można zobaczyć (nawet na stronach producenta), dotknąć, ani sprawdzić w żaden inny sposób.

----------


## lukasza

czytam bo szukam, ale dopiero na jesień 2011 lub wiosnę 2012.
deski super, cena przystępna, wygląda najładniej, czasem nawet potrafią się pięknie starzeć i nie trzeba ich często oczyszczać i malować,  ludzie wiedzą jak robić z drewnem, ale ....
1. widziałem u teściów w 2010 jak koleś odnawiał drewniany płot. Niby tylko dwa boki 9 arów działki, ale co chłopina się narobił, a potem malował ... a cena za taką usługę co 4-5 lat powoduje, że systemy elewacyjne zwrócą się po 12-15 latach - a ręce mamy w kieszeni
2. ja mam mieć deskowanie na pietrze a poniżej biały tynk. Co oznacza, że cały pył i kurz z czyszczenia desek znajdzie się na białym tynku poniżej  :sad: 
3. nie każdy tak jak ja ma swoje rusztowanie, które normalnie też kosztuje
4. do ad 2. moje szczęście w pracach jest taki, że jak zacznę malować latem drewno to na wieczór zacznie padać. A biały tynk poniżej tylko na to czeka! Dodał bym Biały Złowrogi Tynk (tzw: BZT) 

szukam czegoś na styropian, żeby nie bawić się część w styro, cześć w wełnie z wiatroizolacją. Jak nie da rady to idę w stronę tych nakładek ze styropianu. Będą się starzeć razem z BZT i w tym samym czasie będę je odmalowywał.

----------


## fighter1983

cierpliwosci troszke  :smile:  sam musze najpierw to poznac od podszewki, na piatek umowilem sie ze STO. Wrazenia z ukladania i technologie plus zdjecia wrzuce w week

----------


## kurt76

> cierpliwosci troszke  sam musze najpierw to poznac od podszewki, na piatek umowilem sie ze STO. Wrazenia z ukladania i technologie plus zdjecia wrzuce w week


Cena, Cena, Cena..... bo technologie od dawna maja juz opracowane inne firmy np. Adams z Gizycka, z ktorej mam notabene skorzystac "jak lody puszcza"..... no chyba, ze wlasnie..... fighter zadziwisz czyms tanszym  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

A co takiego ciekawego będzie Ci ten Adams robił na elewacji, nie znalazłem na ich swww jakichś ofert imitujących drewno.

----------


## fighter1983

Po STO i Dryvicie nie spodziewaj sie tanich rozwiazan  :smile:  spokojnie.... do piatku... a w week opisze

----------


## salik

My musimy wybierać właściwie już, bo elewację musimy dobrać do oklein okien (które zamawiamy lada moment).
Dzisiaj myślałem o tym żeby zrobić elewację w ten sposób że na całej powierzchni leci styropian i tynk (poprzedzony zamocowaniem stelażu do płyt) i potem na to jakieś 2-3cm od fasady zamocować płyty elewacyjne, ale dystrybutor Prodemy powiedział że raz że ciężko będzie dociąć styropian tak aby nie robić mostków termicznych przy stelażu (mocowanie co 60cm), a dwa że biały tynk będzie przebijał spod płyt i będzie to wyglądało tak sobie  :sad: 
Zrobilibyśmy ten montaż z cofniętymi płytami (pół cm wgłąb lica ściany w stosunku do styropianu+tynku), ale trochę się boję tej wełny (jako takiej) i potem wykończenia połączenia wełny i styropianu...

----------


## kurt76

> A co takiego ciekawego będzie Ci ten Adams robił na elewacji, nie znalazłem na ich swww jakichś ofert imitujących drewno.


http://www.seltom.pl/?id=4

tutaj znajdziesz informacje, mam juz z nimi wszystko dogadane, mialem w reku probke - wyglada swietnie. system jest 2* tanszy niz wszystko co tutaj zostalo wczesniej zaproponowane tzn. ok 70-80 zl/m2

----------


## T i A

A ja emigracji widzę sporo drewnianych elewacji w bardzo różnym stanie od nowych wyglądających strasznie po 2-3latach i kilkuletnich 6-7 wyglądających nadal jak nowe.
Wątpie aby jedne czy drugie miały jakąś okresową konserwacje.Ponieważ też mam w planach elewację drewnianą zwracam uwagę na takie elewacje i niedaleko mnie jest domek z imitacją elewacji drewna.Jest to boazeria PCV w kolorze drzewa i wygląda bardzo ładnie.Taka sama jak kilka lat temu była moda na biała boazerie PCV.
Jak będe miał okazję to pyknę fotkę i wkleję.

----------


## T i A

qw

----------


## QBELEK

> http://www.seltom.pl/?id=4
> 
> tutaj znajdziesz informacje, mam juz z nimi wszystko dogadane, mialem w reku probke - wyglada swietnie. system jest 2* tanszy niz wszystko co tutaj zostalo wczesniej zaproponowane tzn. ok 70-80 zl/m2


Wysyłają próbkę czy trzeba podjechać?

----------


## kurt76

> Wysyłają próbkę czy trzeba podjechać?


kontaktujesz sie z przedstawicielem lokalnym i on przyjechal z deska w wybranym kolorze....

----------


## lukasza

> My musimy wybierać właściwie już, bo elewację musimy dobrać do oklein okien (które zamawiamy lada moment).
> Dzisiaj myślałem o tym żeby zrobić elewację w ten sposób że na całej powierzchni leci styropian i tynk (poprzedzony zamocowaniem stelażu do płyt) i potem na to jakieś 2-3cm od fasady zamocować płyty elewacyjne, ale dystrybutor Prodemy powiedział że raz że ciężko będzie dociąć styropian tak aby nie robić mostków termicznych przy stelażu (mocowanie co 60cm), a dwa że biały tynk będzie przebijał spod płyt i będzie to wyglądało tak sobie 
> Zrobilibyśmy ten montaż z cofniętymi płytami (pół cm wgłąb lica ściany w stosunku do styropianu+tynku), ale trochę się boję tej wełny (jako takiej) i potem wykończenia połączenia wełny i styropianu...


1. pod płyty nie dajesz już białego tynku tylko klej i siatka plus grunt i raczej będzie to szary kolor.
2. jeśli trudno dociąć styropian, aby nie było mostków i trzeba mocować profile to czym to się różni od normalnej elewacji z deskowaniem na łatach?
3. łaty do deskowania dajesz na krzyż, i tak samo kładziesz styropian na dwie warstwy, aby zmniejszyć mostki. Czemu czegoś podobnego nie zastosować do paneli? Najpierw łata z drewna, między to styropian. Potem na krzyż profile i pomiędzy znowu styropian zakrywający łaty w 95%. Pozostaje tylko styk mur,łata, profil, ale tego chyba nigdzie nie unikniesz (standard przy suchej elewacji)
4. też staram się jak ty uciec od wełny i całość zrobić w styropianie z tym, że pod deskowaniem na 2 warstwy.

----------


## s9 pat

byłem na szkoleniu Dryvit odnośnie imitacji drewna. podobny system ma Greinplast. W uprzednim roku mieli to już jako rekwizyty reklamowe. W dryvit masz kilka szablonów które odciskasz naprzemiennie (jak pamietam 4) a pozniej jak wszystko ładnie wyschnie impregnujesz "bejcą"  :smile:

----------


## kakalaka

a widzieliście może gdzieś w necie strone z przykładowymi elewacjami ?
tak żeby można było sobie dobrać do nich dach i kolor drzwi i okien ?

----------


## barakuda

Widzę że najlepszy doradca od spraw energooszczędzania chyba się poddał bo przestał odpowiadać , ale prponowałbym uporządkować nieco temat . Jeśli budynek jest drewniany to tak czy inaczej docieplić trzeba wełną . Pod dociepleniem ze styropianu zawsze jest wilgoć , mimo że niektórzy nie chcą dopuścić takiej myśli do siebie . Problem jest w tym , że w ścianie ceramicznej ta wilgoć mimo że tak samo szkodliwa dla człowieka  , czyni mniejsze szkody w konstrukcji niż przy drzewie , które po prostu gnije .
Jeśli chodzi o drewno na elewację z drewna to oczywiście że drewno musi być wysuszone i najlepiej kiedy jednocześnie jest zakonserwowane ciśnieniowo . W warunkach domowych takie drewno jest ciężko przygotować , ale technologie przemysłowe pozwalają uzyskać takie drewno stosunkowo szybko  ( około 1 miesiąc ) . Oczywiście że nic nie jest za darmo , ale wiele firm w Polsce oferuje już deski elewacyjne w dość niezłej cenie i jeśli chodzi o wybór to na pewno zadowoli najwybredniejszych . Niestety elewacja drewniana to nie elewacja z sidingu plastikowego i musi być droższa . 
Mówiąc o kształtach i typach to kompletną nieprawdą jest że musi być na pióro i wpust . Jeśli deska zostanie źle zaimpregnowana ( nie ciśnieniowo ) , to prawie na 100% że ją wypaczy , ale należy sobie zdawać sprawę że to nie koniec zabiegu . Taka deska musi być co najmniej trzykrotnie zabezpieczona impregnatem , a na końcu pokryta lakierem wodoodpornym bezbarwnym w zależności od upodobań połysk ,mat lub półmat . Tak zabezpieczona deska jest w stanie przetrwać ok 10 lat do następnego odświeżenia .

----------


## forgetit

> Jeśli chodzi o drewno na elewację z drewna to oczywiście że drewno musi być wysuszone


Tytuł wątku: 
*Imitacja elewacji drewnianej*





> ,nie ma tych produktow ani na stronie Dryvita ani na STO (na STO jest, ale to nie to).
> Mam probki z Dryvita na płycie styropianowej, do STO może jutro uda sie podjechac, jak nie zapomne: cykne zdjecia i wrzuce tutaj


Można zobaczyć zdjęcia tego tynku? Z tego co przysłałeś to cena jest zaporowa.

----------


## fighter1983

> Można zobaczyć zdjęcia tego tynku? Z tego co przysłałeś to cena jest zaporowa.


Strasznie malo czasu teraz mam, pamietam o tym, bo piekielnie mi potrzebne te zdjecia dla samego siebie do pracy. Cena nie jest bardzo wysoka(zalezy z jakim drewnem porównujemy), z tego co pamietam wychodzilo ok.220 netto/m2 material z robocizna (oczywiscie netto). Poki co mam sam wzornik kolorów tego drewna, a naniesioną próbkę na płycie styropianowej jedną mam na budowie, a drugą mam dostać jutro.

----------


## Monia i Patryk

ja widziałam na zywo u znajomych w warszawie dryvit i wyglada jak dla mnie powalajaco
szukam kogos kto by mi to zrobił w bielsku-białej

----------


## salik

Monia i Patryk - czy moglibyście jakoś skontaktować mnie z Waszymi znajomymi w Warszawie (chodzi o tzw. oględziny na miejscu)?

fighter - czy mógłbyś jakoś odnieść się do różnic między dryvitem (w tzw. efekcie końcowym), a np. tymi rozwiązaniami:
http://rodeo-dr.pl/galeria.html
http://www.seltom.pl/?id=4

----------


## Monia i Patryk

oni w tej chwili są na wakacjach, jak wrócą to zapytam czy moge dać jakiś namiar

----------


## fighter1983

dokladnie tak to wyglada jak rodeo w galerii 17 zdjecie (5 od gory, 1 od lewej)

----------


## merenwen

> oni w tej chwili są na wakacjach, jak wrócą to zapytam czy moge dać jakiś namiar


Monia, czy mogłabyś zapytać tych znajomych o udostępnienie numeru i mnie? Ja też chętnie zobaczę elewację z imitacją drewna, ale nie tylko. Chciałabym móc zadać właścicielom kilka pytań.

----------


## kurt76

Ja moge dodac, ze prezentacja technologii firmy Adams, Seltom, etc. mozna zobaczyc w Puszczykowie na rynku (kamienice mur pruski).

----------


## kurt76

W srode zaczynam robic 30 m2 imitacji deski drewnianej w technologii flex-c-ment.... podrzuce zdjecia  w weekend.

----------


## salik

Czekam z niecierpliwością.
Szczególnie jakieś łączenie z resztą elewacji, oraz mocowanie tego na właściwym styropianie.
Jaki bierzesz wzór (fakturę)?

----------


## kurt76

> Czekam z niecierpliwością.
> Szczególnie jakieś łączenie z resztą elewacji, oraz mocowanie tego na właściwym styropianie.
> Jaki bierzesz wzór (fakturę)?


faktura drewna

----------


## kurt76

http://tinyurl.com/6kvttbk

Oto galeria zdjec mojej elewacji z imitacja deski drewnianej w technologii flex-c-ment wykonane przez kol. pwrenowa.

pozdrawiam

ps. ten zamek to zapamietam sobie dlugo, do dzisiaj sie nie moge dostac do srodka...

----------


## glazU-Rnik

Jak ktoś jest z okolic warszawy i chce zobaczyc caly proces technologiczny na żywo to zapraszam do KFC w Starej Miłosnej ,od poniedzialku robimy tam z dryvitu  , już cos widac a do wielkanocy powinien byc kolor

----------


## salik

Szkoda że akurat w tygodniu  :sad:

----------


## kurt76



----------


## TlumaczRosyjskiego

Jeśli można na priv ile $ za m2 z robocizną. Wygląda ekstra!

----------


## Gremlinka

Kurt mi też się podoba twoja elewacja. Jeżeli można to też poproszę cenę za m2 takiej imitacji drewna, Wyszło super  :Smile:

----------


## kurt76

koszt calkowity brutto to ok. 120 za m2

----------


## kurt76



----------


## peter4x5

w ksiazce  z 1932 roku caly rozdzial jest poswiecony imitacji kamienia i drewna.
ale wtedy trzeba bylo zdawac egzaminy czeladnicze i takie tam glupoty zeby moc wykonywac zawod
no i nie bylo internetu
zreszta beniowanie i inne tam techniki tynkarskie znali juz wczesniej, ale wtedy byli zacofani i nie wiedzieli co robia

----------


## mp_krk

> 


kurt,

bardzo fajnie to wygląda. To jest gładzione bezpośrednio na klej? Jak z wytrzymałością i pielegnacją takiej elewacji?

----------


## gkeb

kurt a kto Ci to robił? Jakieś namiary na firmę moge dostac na PW?

----------


## kurt76

robil mi to forumowicz *pwrenova*, polecam bezposredni kontakt

----------


## krakowkrak

Dla mnie robili Panowie z pomorza- www.eccofloor. 
Od razu zrobili mi też okna, mają drewniane i parapety.
Mają swoich fachowców , ekipy montażowe godne polecenia, swoje 
sprzęty. Długo szukałem takiego produktu . Jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich usług, bo podchodzą poważnie do sprawy.
Dali pisemnie gwarancje na 25 lat , nie muszę tego impregnować , konserwować.

----------


## salik

Jednopostowiec-reklamowiec?
Obróbka rogów moim zdaniem wygląda fatalnie, do tego panele wyglądają na płaskie - tzn. nie mają żadnej faktury.

----------


## krakowkrak

panele robili mi pod mój wzór i wykończenie też- to znaczy specjalnie dla mnie robili formę. właśnie bardzo fajną mają listwę do wykończeń , może ona być stosowana na wykończenia zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne- na prawdę ciekawy system .  robili mi właśnie kolejny budynek w Jastarni i Sopocie. na wiosnę drugi hotel -pochwalę się .  a propos - faktura jest taka na tym budynku słojowata- jak gdyby ścierane deski. ogólnie polecam ich bo ciężko teraz o dobra deskę na elewację

----------


## salik

U nas po wielu miesiącach zastanawiania się, położyliśmy ostatecznie profile Rodeo.

Efekt po malowaniu jest taki:









Profile pomalowane Bondexem Satin Finish w kolorze Sekwoja (profile przyklejane przez mojego wykonawcę elewacji, malowane przez żonę  :smile:  )

----------


## sol26

witam
a co sądzicie op tych panelach elewacyjnych plastivanma?
http://www.plastivan.pl/oferta/elewa...itka/beltecto/

----------


## Pixie

Pytanie do szczęśliwych posiadaczy lub monterów Rodeo: jak wygląda konserwacja? Gdzieś czytałam, że styropian nadal trzeba malować co jakiś czas.

----------


## salik

Trzeba (według sprzedawcy co 2-3 lata), ale koszt lakierobejcy to ok. 50-80zł/10m2.

----------


## tutli_putli

kurcze jakiś zonk się wkradł i wrzuciło mi post nie do tego dziennika  :wink:

----------


## kurt76

Ogolny widok imitacji w systemie flex-c-ment po roku od "zrobienia".

----------


## R&K

> robil mi to forumowicz *pwrenova*, polecam bezposredni kontakt


mozesz podlinkowac kontakt ? nie moge go znalezc  :sad:

----------


## kurt76

> mozesz podlinkowac kontakt ? nie moge go znalezc


w rzeczywistosci chodzilo o *pwrenowa*

----------


## Viikii

Pytanie do Salika (ponieważ ma pelną skrzynkę) i do innych użytkowników RODEO

Jak sprawuja sie profile rodeo po pewnym czasie?

Czy profile są po bokach, góra i dół czymś dodatkowo zabezpieczone? (np.silikon)
Jakiej grubości są profile?

Jaka cena za m2?

----------


## R&K

minęło 6 miesięcy i moja elewacja imitująca drewnianą w 99,90% skończona 
oto fotki

----------


## rozyk

*R$K* jaki to system i jak cenowo?

W ogóle to wiecie czy ktoś na lubelszczyźnie robi takie systemy typu flex-c-ment?

----------


## R&K

panele podbitkowe firmy Gamrat cena ok 30 zł za 1m2 + listwy "J"  są potrzebne coś koło 4 zł za 1m bieżący

----------


## kpod

Witam
Czy to są panele drewniane czy drewnopodobne? jak sie sprawdzają?





>

----------


## nellgap

polecam firmę mgm-profile-elewacyjne.pl mam to przyklejone na swoim domu i jestem zadowolony!polecam

----------


## EWBUD

> polecam firmę mgm-profile-elewacyjne.pl mam to przyklejone na swoim domu i jestem zadowolony!polecam


Ale chyba nie masz przyklejonych tak jak na niektórych zdjęciach z ich galerii?
Sęk pod sękiem - bez żadnych mijanek/przekładek - nie wygląda to dobrze  :smile: 
http://mgm-profile-elewacyjne.pl/galeria.html

----------


## lukasza

> panele podbitkowe firmy Gamrat cena ok 30 zł za 1m2 + listwy "J"  są potrzebne coś koło 4 zł za 1m bieżący


trzeba sprawdzić ale na 99% te panele na elewację się nie nadają!! Z tego co pamiętam z rozmów to sami sprzedawcy od razu mówią iż panel podbitkowy nie jest zbyt odporny na UV i słońce i różnica kolorów na różnych stronach elewacji będzie widoczna. Od razu też dodawali, że nie ma  mowy o gwarancji.

Wybrane firmy co mają panele podbitkowe to mają też panele elewacyjne, ale są one nieco inne, na pewno grubsze i sztywniejsze i na pewno droższe, ale gwarancje jaką dają też nie napawa optymizmem (jakieś 5 lat jak ja szukałem)

----------


## kuba55

panowie,wielcy fachowcy spiepszyli mi elewacje  /tynk cienkowarstwowy/  teraz odchodzi  po roku calymi platami,juz sam nie wiem co mam zrobic,Zastanawialem sie moze polozyc elewacje z desek,ale jak przybic laty kiedy jest styropian,trzeba by bylo robic rowki na laty, Prosze o rade. dziekuje

----------


## R&K

*lukaszaa* - mi doradzal człowiek z FM ktory je sprzedaje i sam u siebie je ma i to na naslonecznionej stronie  :wink:

----------


## Balto

kuba: jak to odchodzi całymi płątami? Nie związał się z podłożem, ściana byłą brudna czy co?

----------


## EWBUD

Ostatnio byłem na oględzinach podobnego przypadku: tynk schodził płatami ze ściany - prawdopodobnie tynk został położony na mokry grunt, lub tez został zagruntowany mokry klej.
Generalnie porażka.

----------


## s9 pat

dobre drewno z dobrym lakierem trzyma 6sty rok. elewacja grafitowa :smile:

----------


## Balto

kuba: zrób tak: weź do ręki ten płat co ci odchodzi i zobacz czy od spodu jest szary czy koloru tynku. Jeżeli jest szary - spartolił facet od kleju w siatce, jeżeli kolor - to od tynku. Tynk mógł się nie trzymać z wielu powodów. Tytaj na pierwszy ogień idą dwa główne nurty przyczyn:
- tłusta, brudna ściana (może być to spowodowane n.p. słabej jakości gruntem, tym że był źle nakładany lub że n.p. była duża przerwa między zagruntowaniem a nałożeniem tynku i ktoś nie zmył syfu
- kiepski tynk - czyli nie wnikając jaki - wada produktu. Tu uderzyć do producenta i zareklamować towar. Może nie mieć właściwej przyczepności do tynku. Duże płaty sugerują że jakoś między sobą się jednak trzyma.

----------


## qubic

w zeszłym roku późną jesienią założyłem panele rodeo,niestety po zimie pojawiły się dziwne wykwity.nie wiem jaka jest przyczyna?klej?pogoda?

----------


## EWBUD

> w zeszłym roku późną jesienią założyłem panele rodeo,niestety po zimie pojawiły się dziwne wykwity.nie wiem jaka jest przyczyna?klej?pogoda?


Proponuję odezwać się do producenta P. Darka - bardzo pomocny człowiek.
Ja bym stawiał na zły klej użyty do mocowania paneli, ale to tylko moja skromna opinia - mogę się mylić  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Stawianie na klej jest dobre - ktoś pewnie kupił najtańsze paści, druga możliwość - jeżeli same panele były zrobione z paść betonu, jeśli są z niego.

----------


## qubic

> Stawianie na klej jest dobre - ktoś pewnie kupił najtańsze paści, druga możliwość - jeżeli same panele były zrobione z paść betonu, jeśli są z niego.


przepraszam ale zupełnie nie rozumiem co napisałeś.możesz jeszcze raz się wypowiedzieć ?

----------


## Balto

qubic: jeżeli kupujesz klej i go dajesz pod coś takiego musisz się liczyć z tym, że albo kupujesz klajster naprawdę najwyższej jakości i to do tego jeszczę opisany jako niskoalkaliczny, albo sam mieszasz zaprawę cem-wap, lub cementową - także na najlepszych skłądnikach albo masz takie wysolenia jak tu... To samo dzieje się na zwykłym kleju co idzie na styro...

----------


## qubic

jeśli chodzi o klej to był kupowany mapei ,raczej nie z tych najtańszych.pewnie racja z tym klejem bo co innego może być przyczyną.dzięki za podpowiedzi.co teraz z tym zrobić ? zrywać i kleić na nowo? tylko jakim klejem?

----------


## Balto

qubic: kleje niskoalkaliczne, albo sam mieszasz zaprawę na bazie cementów niskoalkalicznych (szarych lub białych), mniej więcej tak jak to robią ekipy obkładające dom kamieniem naturalnym.
Takie kleje zwykle są na bazie białych cementów i kosztują wierz mi kupę kasy.

----------


## EWBUD

> jeśli chodzi o klej to był kupowany mapei ,raczej nie z tych najtańszych.pewnie racja z tym klejem bo co innego może być przyczyną.dzięki za podpowiedzi.co teraz z tym zrobić ? zrywać i kleić na nowo? tylko jakim klejem?


Chyba nie masz wyjścia: zdemontować, oczyścić i przykleić od nowa.
Ja używam jakiegoś białego kleju Atlasa chyba za ok 50 worek.
Nie miałem dotąd żadnych problemów.

----------


## salik

> Chyba nie masz wyjścia: zdemontować, oczyścić i przykleić od nowa.
> Ja używam jakiegoś białego kleju Atlasa chyba za ok 50 worek.
> Nie miałem dotąd żadnych problemów.


Nie chcę być złym prorokiem, ale... u nas wygląda to niestety podobnie  :sad:

----------


## qubic

> Nie chcę być złym prorokiem, ale... u nas wygląda to niestety podobnie


pokażesz zdjęcie?

----------


## qubic

zniszczeń ciąg dalszy.....

----------


## EWBUD

> Nie chcę być złym prorokiem, ale... u nas wygląda to niestety podobnie


A klej był taki zaj.......  :smile: 
Czyli jednak "dotąd żadnych problemów" nieaktualne  :smile: 
Panie Przemysławie, do tych drzwi trzeba podjechać to i oględziny zrobimy.
Teraz to chyba specjalnie podjadę - nie będę czekał na okazję.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Viikii

Salik w zeszłym roku pisałeś, że wyciekł Wam klej z paneli. W tym roku stało się to samo? Możesz pokazać jak to u Ciebie wygląda?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

Jak może klej z paneli wyciec?!

----------


## Viikii

w dół  :wink: 




> Jak może klej z paneli wyciec?!

----------


## salik

Postaram się dzisiaj wieczorem wrzucić jakieś zdjęcia.
Niestety tego co zostało po zimie w tym roku, nie da się już doczyścić/zamalować.

Panie Piotrze - odezwę się na priva, mamy już jakiś plan i mam nadzieję że uda nam się wcisnąć w grafik przed latem  :wink:

----------


## qubic

> Witam, szukam elewacji w dekorze drewna, ale nie z litego. Chciałbym, żeby był to materiał trwały, z fakturą drewna z długą gwarancją. Znalazłem coś takiego Werzalit profil selekta. Ma 10 lat gwarancji. Czy ktoś może mi pomóc? Pozdrawiam


szukałeś i znalazłeś.to w czym ci pomóc?wygląda na to że sam sobie pomogłeś  :cool:

----------


## Balto

Vikii: okej wiem, że cieknie w doł, nie w górę bo grawitacja by szwankowała gdyby tak się działo, ale przecież można rozrobić gęstość takiego kleju na bazie cementu by nie przypominał niemal wody...

----------


## salik

Kilka obiecanych zdjęć:

----------


## Balto

Ryplej z rozrywki - z założenia bardziej białe tam gdzie wilgotniej na dole, plus miejsca gdzie woda sobie swoje ścieżki wydrążyła...

----------


## salik

Ta płytka z ostatniego zdjęcia, dzisiaj zupełnie odpadła (odkleiła się znaczy).

----------


## EWBUD

> Ta płytka z ostatniego zdjęcia, dzisiaj zupełnie odpadła (odkleiła się znaczy).


pięknie było....... i się k..... zbyło  :smile: 

Balto: stawiasz na marny klej?
Z tego co pamiętam ceresit wysokoelastyczny był kupowany, zewnętrzny - cena dość wysoka: 60 zł worek?
Na dniach podjadę do inwestora i może jakieś wnioski wyciągniemy.

----------


## Balto

Nie stawiam na marny klej - ale klej którego bazą był marny cement, czyli klej gdzie są różne dziwne dodatki jak popioły czy alkalia na wysokim poziomie...

----------


## EWBUD

> Nie stawiam na marny klej - ale klej którego bazą był marny cement, czyli klej gdzie są różne dziwne dodatki jak popioły czy alkalia na wysokim poziomie...


Hej.
Ale, żeby sprecyzować: słaby klej do przyklejania? w sensie: słabe dodatki? 
Panel jest na bazie styroduru, ale z rowkami - z tego co się orientuję, panel który odpadł jest z tyłu czyściutki.
A zacieki? też z powodu tego kleju?
Jeśli chcesz to odpisz tutaj po prostu z pkt. widzenia "eksperta" od chemii  :smile:  nie jako producent  :smile: 
Ewentualnie na priv.
Ale myślę, że tutaj byłoby bardziej "pomocniej" dla forumowiczów.

Ps. wiem, że to takie wróżenie z fusów trochę, ale chciałbym poznać Twoją opinię.

----------


## EWBUD

> zniszczeń ciąg dalszy.....


qubic a w jakiej technologi mocowałeś panele?
Możesz opisać co było używane?

----------


## Balto

Nie piszę jako producent, ale gość co robi tynki mineralne i betony - i takie wynalazki też tam są. Każdy klej cementowy robi się na bazie cementu. W samym cemencie masz różne składniki - w tzw "jedynce" czyli "w teorii" cemencie bez dodatków wśród różnych dodatkowych składników masz m.in. siarczany przeliczane na SO3 i alkalia. Te ostatnie odpowiadają za wykwity, oczywiście pomagają im inne związki.
W cemencie typu Cem II - masz dodatek w postaci popiołów w zależności od oznaczenia nawet do 35%...
Wytrzymałość mogą mieć podobną, ale to że do kleju użyto cementu n.p.:
- popiołowego
- z dużą ilością alkaliów (przeliczenie na Na2O)
owocuje tym białym syfem który Tobie wyszedł
Poza tym dla kleju zwykle wymaga się nie tego by w sobie coś miał czy nie miał, ale zachowania na ścianie - plastyczność, łatwość rozsmarowania, jakiś tam czas schnięcia etc. Wykwitami nie martwi się nikt. Stąd ekipy klejące kamień naturalny - zwłaszcza jako okładzin używają czy powinny używać cementów bez dodatków i niskoalkalicznych.  Wot i cały problem

----------


## fighter1983

tak sobie mysle:
te panele nie sa specjalnie ciezkie... i sa zrobione z poliuretanu chyba.
nie lepiej by to bylo kleic klejem do styropianu w puszce? poliuretanowym?
Tytan ma tez te panele drewnopodobne i zaleca klejenie TytanEOS w piance.
Ewentualnie juz wogole na bogato: Sikabond T8 
Bezcementowe kleje wyeliminuja wystepowanie takich wykwitow.
Zastanawiam sie tez jak sprawdzilyby sie biale kleje typu: H40 Flex Kerakolla np.

Piotrek...
A TY taki fan porzadnych rozwiazan ponoc jestes....
a jakies "rodeo" montowales?
STO ma taka imitacje, ale chyba nie robia sami, nie pamietam czym sie klei...
BASF ma tez taka imitacje... klejenie pianka PU

----------


## salik

Ja chciałem tylko zauważyć że to jest "Rodeo przez STO" i było klejone zgodnie z informacją od producenta.

----------


## EWBUD

> Ja chciałem tylko zauważyć że to jest "Rodeo przez STO" i było klejone zgodnie z informacją od producenta.


Dziękuję  za cenną uwagę  - bo jeszcze co niektórzy  :smile:  mogliby pomyśleć, że coś tam źle zrobiłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

salik: może być Polka na Ugorze przez Tysiąc... a na poważnie. Dlatego wielu producentów takich imitacji preferuje kleje bezcementowe na bazie silikonów i czegoś tam jeszcze, by tego nie było. Z drugiej strony jest masa ekip które takie zaprawy dla okładzin na bazie cementu robią na budowie i nic im nie wychodzi. 
W przemyśle betonowym o takich wykwitach pisze się "biało szare naloty są zjawiskiem normalnym nie pomniejszają parametrów konstrukcyjno wytrzymałościowych produktu, nie są podstawą do reklamacji..."

----------


## qubic

wg.zaleceń producenta zwykły klej do płytek i tego się ekipa trzymała aczkolwiek kleili też klejem do styropianu caparola i tam wykwitów nie ma.

----------


## okojan

Planuje zakup imitacji deski. Po przeczytaniu ostatnich postów- przeraziłem sie!!!
 Czym kleić tak naprawde taka deske??? 
qubic - pisze, ze kleil wg. zaleceń producenta a na zdieciach widzimy co sie stało!!

----------


## fighter1983

> Planuje zakup imitacji deski. Po przeczytaniu ostatnich postów- przeraziłem sie!!!
>  Czym kleić tak naprawde taka deske??? 
> qubic - pisze, ze kleil wg. zaleceń producenta a na zdieciach widzimy co sie stało!!


Mysle ze dosc rozsadnym byloby klejenie na piane PU. Tytan EOS do XPS np. powinno to wyeliminowac tego typu zjawiska. tak sie zastanawiam czy przed klejeniem nie warto by bylo zagruntowac gruntem elewacyjnym, tym ktory idzie pod tynk, on odcina wykwity z warstwy zbrojacej, a klej  PU nie moze tworzyc wykwitow. Chyba ze klejem montazowym?

----------


## Balto

qubic: bo tak naprawdę producent za te wykwity zwali wine na wykonawcę a wykonawca na pogodę. 
Kolejna sprawa: część klejów do styropianu (zwłaszcza te w których jest zatapiana siatka) może być robionych jako niskoalkaliczne, po ty by nie mieć problemów później. To jedna sprawa - Druga - fighter - całkiem rozsądna myśl - zwłaszcza, że nie wiadomo kto jaki klajster tam dawał.

----------


## fantomek24

czyli reasumując jest jakiś sprawdzony klej w praktyce który nie przyniesie takich zniszczeń a klient będzie się cieszył imitacją drewna na elewacji?
swoją drogą kto jest producentem tych paneli?

----------


## fighter1983

fantomek24: takie wykwity powstaja z klajow cementowych, na elewacji pod ta imitacje sa 2 takie kleje: 
1 - klej cementowy do w. zbrojacej
2 - jak czytam tutaj: klej cementowy do klejenia plytek elastyczny zostal zastosowany.

Metody mialbym 2:
1) wyeliminowanie klejow cementowych: w. zbrojaca ze STO Armierungsputz i klejenie na na klej poliuretanowy np. sikabond T8 lub ten w piance do EPS/XPS (Tytana)
2) warstwa odcinajaca czyli na cementowy klej do w.zbrojacej grunt typu Caparol PG610 i klejenie j.w 
Powinno rozwiazac zupelnie problem.
W praktyce Ci nie powiem niestety ... jak widzisz - te imitacje to dosc swiezy temat wiec i problemy swieze.

Producentem jest firma Rodeo, robi sama pod swoja marka jak i dla np. STO
Dla BASF-a te panele robi jakas firemka spod Radomia, ale tam ten panel jest jakis taki... inny  :smile:  nie piankowy tylko jakby caly z masy poliuretanowej (ale nie wiem co to za material, tak wyglada), a drogie jak szlag.
Generalnie BASF i Tytan te swoje imitacje zalecaja kleic wlasnie na kleju w piance

----------


## LG1

Podobnie jak koledzy okojan i fantomek24 zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem profili z firmy Rodeo. Fighter1983 przedstawił przykładowe warianty klejenia profili, które teoretycznie powinny zapobiec powstawaniu wykwitów. 
Ale zastanawia mnie czy w przypadku, gdy użyję kleju poliuretanowego do EPS/XPS to czy przy jego użyciu nie będzie problemu z uszczelnieniem połączeń pomiędzy poszczególnymi profilami. Obawiam się tu szczególnie wody opadowej, która w niektórych miejscach będzie spływać po elewacji i może wtedy wnikać pod profile, tym bardziej że klejąc taką pianką chyba nie da się całkowicie wyeliminować wolnych przestrzeni pomiędzy profilem a warstwą zbrojącą. Ale skoro jak pisze fighter1983 BASF i Tytan zalecają klejenie swoich imitacji na kleju w piance to może jest to wykonalne, tylko obecnie nic na ich stronach o tych imitacjach nie można znaleźć, może wycofali swoje produkty, albo źle szukam  :smile:  
U siebie na budowie mam obecnie taką sytuację, że na ociepleniu ze styropianu jest już wykonana warstwa zbrojąca na kleju Caparol 190. Dalej będzie grunt Caparol 610 no i tynk silikonowy Caparola a na części ścian, na wysokości stropów miały... być... profile Rodeo.
W moim przypadku pozostaje więc wybór właściwego kleju. Producent tych profili w karcie technicznej wskazuje użycie do przyklejania: 
"Mineralny, zewnętrzny elastyczny klej do płytek np.( Ceresit CM 16 Flex )
Klej dyspersyjny do płytek". Więc może zastosować klej dyspersyjny?  - znalazłem taki z Kreisel-a. U innych producentów brak.

----------


## fighter1983

*LG1* balbym sie dyspersyjnego. 
Soudal taki ma (A24 to sie nazywa chyba?) , Kresiel jak piszesz, Atlas chyba tez (Elewax).
W zasadzie dobrej klasy grunt pod tynk hydrofobizuje powierzchnie (PG610 Caparola), nie mniej rzeczywiscie - istnieje ryzyko dostawania sie wody do w. zbrojacej a to juz proszenie sie o klopoty.
No chyba ze Sikabond T8, jak w systemie balkonowym: cienko po powierzchni i na cienki grzebien imitacje, nie mniej jednak nie wiem jak ze splywem tak klejonej plytki przed zwiazaniem, kleje poliuretanowe typu T8 z tego co pamietam w zasadzie do stosowania na powierzchniach poziomych wlasnie z powodu splywu plytki, ale z drugiej strony... plytka jest ciezka a ten panelik stosunkowo lekki wiec moze i by dalo rade.
Probe gdzies by trzeba bylo zrobic.

----------


## kori

a ja pytanie z innej beczki
słyszałam, że Ceresit ma specjalny tynk, tóry emituje drewniane panaele na elewacji znalazłam też swego rodzaju płyty eps
http://www.obud.pl/fasady,art,4242,f...efektem_drewna


http://www.plastmaker.pl/#!/profile/plaski-xps3.

----------


## EWBUD

> a ja pytanie z innej beczki
> słyszałam, że Ceresit ma specjalny tynk, tóry emituje drewniane panaele na elewacji znalazłam też swego rodzaju płyty eps
> http://www.obud.pl/fasady,art,4242,f...efektem_drewna
> 
> 
> http://www.plastmaker.pl/#!/profile/plaski-xps3.



Właśnie o 16 idę na pokazik jak się robi Ten efekt drewna w Ceresicie.
A później integracja - szkoda, że na jutro mam wyjazd zaplanowany  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Właśnie o 16 idę na pokazik jak się robi Ten efekt drewna w Ceresicie.
> A później integracja - szkoda, że na jutro mam wyjazd zaplanowany


Zdrajca.... ale to jutro pogadamy...

----------


## LG1

> *LG1* balbym sie dyspersyjnego. 
> Soudal taki ma (A24 to sie nazywa chyba?) , Kresiel jak piszesz, Atlas chyba tez (Elewax).
> ...


Fighter1983 mógłbyś pokrótce wyjaśnić dlaczego klej dyspersyjny nie byłby dobrym rozwiązaniem?

----------


## kori

ewbuxxxooo no i widziałeś te tynki??

----------


## fantomek24

Panowie cały czas myslalem ze mowa jest o panelach drewnopodobnych plastmaker...

----------


## EWBUD

> ewbuxxxooo no i widziałeś te tynki??


Widziałem, widziałem....  :smile: 
Wygląda fajnie, pewnie będzie trwałe, trochę jest zabawy z robocizną, ale damy radę  :smile: 



Pozdrawiam

----------


## fantomek24

szkoda ze filmiku nie nakreciłes z tym tynkiem ozdobnym - nigdzie tego znaleść nie można a chętnie bym zobaczył

----------


## kori

ano szkoda chętnie bym to zobaczyła, a jeszcze chętniej jak wyglada taka elewacja w rzeczywistości

----------


## sokratis

Pytanie też czy sam chcesz to zrobić czy zlecić to komuś.

----------


## fantomek24

oczywiście ze zlecić

----------


## salik

Witam.
Obiecałem producentowi zamontowanych u nas paneli Rodeo, że opiszę wnioski z jego wizyty na budowie.
Generalnie wszystko sprowadza się do tego, że według Pana Darka pod panele dostała się woda, która przez kilkanaście miesięcy dokonywała dzieła zniszczenia pod panelami.
Woda dostać się miała przez niezabezpieczone dziury w miejscu przejścia przewodów elektrycznych przez elewację, a także w miejscu nieprawidłowo wykonanych fug (które częściowo się wykruszyły).
To miało doprowadzić do osłabienia struktury kleju, czego efektem są białe wykwity i odklejanie się paneli.
Czekam teraz na wizytę wykonawcy elewacji, aby zweryfikować wnioski producenta i zastanowić się co dalej.

----------


## nela29

Na ul. Jubilerskiej w Warszawie, obok Super Expressu kończy się budować blok na którym zrobione są wstawki z elewacji drewnopodobnej. Muszę podskoczyć i zapytać co to za system bo wygląda super

----------


## fantomek24

piękna koleżanko super to moze wyglądać odrazu po ułożeniu ale zaczynam mieć obiekcje mianowicie dwa domy dalej kolega połozył na elewacji domu jakies 6 mcy temu efekt taki ze raz juz poprawiali bo zaczeło odłazić robiły sie wykwity białe, minął miesiąc po poprawce i znów widzę białe wykwity na łączeniach
ja sobie chyba dam z nimi spokój jednak i zainteresuje sie tym tynkiem cersanitu
może ktoś coś wiecej o nim jeszcze napisać jak t ow realu wygląda i jak kosztowo wychodzi 1 m2 na gotowo?

----------


## qubic

wizytę Pana Darka też miałem na budowie  :roll eyes: 
obecnie przygotowuję się do zdjęcia paneli a właściwie resztek , zamierzam pozostałości delikatnie odkleić ,wszystko wyczyścić i przykleić ponownie. generalnie nie czuję się z tym najlepiej , ponieważ brak konkretnych informacji na co kleić,czy gruntować czy jakoś te panele dodatkowo uszczelniać.
nie wiadomo jaki będzie efekt po następnym sezonie. lekka masakra z tymi panelami.
macie jakieś złote pomysły jak to najlepiej zrobić i czy cała operacja ma szansę powodzenia? czy może rozważyć coś zupełnie innego?
dodam tylko że zaczynam wątpić w ten produkt ponieważ panele nawet które miałem pod parapetem odchodzą w środku długości . co więcej odchodzą również te które od góry były wykończone uszczelniaczem.
dom mam nowy a efekt jest jak po wojnie  :sad:  i nie wiem czy ponowny montaż nie skończy się w podobny sposób  :bash: 
poradźcie jak się z tym uporać  :welcome:

----------


## fighter1983

jeszcze raz: sikabond t8

----------


## qubic

dziękuję serdecznie . gruntować panel też?

----------


## qubic

a jeszcze pytanie przy okazji.chcę przykleić styropian do desek drewnianych, jest do tego jakiś specjalny klej? zaznaczę że styropian będzie klejony od dołu do desek czyli tak jakby wisiał. chyba musiałby być trochę elastyczny?

----------


## fantomek24

qubic a co za panele masz  imitujące drewno
dla pocieszenia powiem ze sąsiad te same problemy ma już 3 raz zrywa tylko u niego nico inny problme i uważam ze nie da sobie rady z tym bez prawidłowego montażu, mianowicie położyli mu te panele na "fugę" która pod wpływem warunków np. słońca kruszy sie , pęka ...pojawaijąsie wykwity także dom piekny ale jak po wojnie wygląda
zaczynam chyba dojrzewać do tynku imitującego drewni cersanitu
kurcze ale zeby była możliwość gdzieś go obejrzec w realu... w okolicach wawy

----------


## qubic

mam rodeo i zaczyna to przypominać prawdziwe "rodeo" i to w dodatku bez trzymanki  :wink:  . już mam dosyć bycia beta testerem i dlatego odpuszczę sobie nawet rozważanie o tym tynku. najpierw musiałbym to gdzieś zobaczyć a potem wynająć ekipę która to już kładła . wiem że to niemożliwe u mnie w mieście przez przynajmniej 2 lata , co innego w wa-wie, może ci się uda . życzę bezstresowego upiększania domku  :smile:

----------


## fantomek24

co zatem myślicie o tym jako alternatywa
http://www.wpckompozyt.pl/panele-ele...pc-c-31_2.html

----------


## aleksander_a

Witam,

W moim projekcie również są wstawki z drewna na elewacji, jednakże z uwagi na koszt, utrzymanie, itp zrezygnowałem z tego i w zamian idę w tynk o strukturze drewna, do którego nie trzeba specjalnych ekip.
Mój wykonawca elewacji zwrócił mi uwagę, że Ceresit ma coś takiego jak Visage - jest to tynk mineralny, który jest nakładany na ścianę, następnie specjalną silikonową matrycą są robione słoje i jest to wszystko malowane specjalną bejcą, co w efekcie końcowym daje efekt zbliżony do drewna.

Nie żebym reklamował Ceresit, ale widziałem kilka elewacji zrobionych tą metodą i efekty są naprawdę super.
Jedyny minus jaki na początku widziałem, to taki, że bejca tylko w 6 kolorach jest dostępna, ale porozmawiałem z przedstawicielem Ceresitu na mój region i praktycznie rzecz biorąc ich chemicy są w stanie przygotować każdy kolor bejcy, wystarczy tylko podać numer RAL jakiemu miałaby taka bejca odpowiadać. Wśród kolorów standardowych nie było złotego dębu, a że takie mam okna i bramę garażową, chciałem mieć również takie wstawki na elewacji.

Poszukajcie na sieci zdjęć, zadzwońcie do przedstawiciela Ceresitu na Wasz region, a na pewno są jakieś inwestycje, gdzie tego typu tynk jest robiony. Kwestia dogadania się z przedstawicielem co do matrycy (wypożyczają za kaucją) i koloru a można każdej ekipie od elewacji zlecić to.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Megiska

aleksander_a

Wielkie dzięki!! Super pomysł!! 

Dziękuję!!

----------


## fantomek24

ja osobiście uwazam ze te tynki w realu z bliska keipsko wyglądają

----------


## R&K

u mnie filar , ściana przy wejściu oraz podbitka jak mowa .... 
co sezon będę relacjonował

----------


## LG1

> ja osobiście uwazam ze te tynki w realu z bliska keipsko wyglądają


Poszukałem nieco w mojej okolicy i zrobiłem kilka zdjęć:
1. Tynk Ceresit Visage


2. Panele elewacyjne STO


Zainteresowani niech ocenią sami co im bardziej odpowiada.

Dowiedziałem się też, że STO oferowane profile zaleca montować na swoim kleju bezcementowym Armierungsputz (dyspersja polimerowa) - właśnie m.in. po to by nie było problemów z wykwitami i jest również wysokoelastyczny - więc może jest to opcja dla kolegów qubica i salika, żeby na trwałe zreperować swoje elewacje, albo inny klej dyspersyjny dowolnego producenta.

----------


## aleksander_a

> ja osobiście uwazam ze te tynki w realu z bliska keipsko wyglądają


Wiadomo, że o gustach się nie dyskutuje, jednak do mnie przemawia to, że taki tynk jest praktycznie zlicowany z elewacją.

Ponadto, wiele zależy od zastosowanej bejcy - jestem w ciągłym kontakcie z przedstawicielem Ceresitu i opracowali nową metodę mieszania barwników, co daje jeszcze lepszy efekt, zbliżony do naturalnego; miałem okazję oglądać budynek wykonany starą metodą mieszania barwników i nową i różnica jest zdecydowanie in plus; nowa metoda mieszania daje efekt różnych odcieni. - nie jest ten efekt drewna tak jednolity kolorystycznie jak poprzednio.

Ja zdecydowanie w to idę - w przyszłym tygodniu odbieram matrycę, mam skład mieszanki jaki należy zrobić a potem majster będzie wykonywał...

----------


## Baster_t

Po wykonaniu liczymy na dokumentację fotograficzną  :smile:

----------


## qubic

> jest to opcja dla kolegów qubica i salika, żeby na trwałe zreperować swoje elewacje, albo inny klej dyspersyjny dowolnego producenta.


dzięki wielkie za zaangażowanie, pewnie że skorzystam z tych dobrych rad. 
figter1983 polecał sikabond t8 za co jestem mu wdzięczny bo nawet nie słyszałem o takim kleju i jestem skłonny spróbować .
 przedstawiciel sika jak zobaczył te panele to krótko skomentował że tego się nic nie będzie dobrze trzymało  :smile:  także mam fajnie wyprodukowane panele wg. producenta ale nie ma czym je sensownie przykleić  :wink:  produkt jest po prostu zaje..sty !

----------


## Balto

qubic: mała uwaga: producenci różnych wynalazków mają zwykle dość ograniczoną wiedzę na czym to przyklejać, w chwili kiedy "typowe" rzeczy nie zdają egzaminu.

----------


## qubic

> qubic: mała uwaga: producenci różnych wynalazków mają zwykle dość ograniczoną wiedzę na czym to przyklejać, w chwili kiedy "typowe" rzeczy nie zdają egzaminu.


z tym też się liczę  :smile:  niestety ....kurczę mamy juz 21 wiek no na coś te panele chyba się przykleji ..hihihihi. jak nie da rady to producent może opatentować pierwszy wyrób nieprzyklejalny ale za to pięknie wyprodukowany  :big tongue:

----------


## Balto

qubic: mamy XXI wiek ale jakośćcementu a co za tym idzie pewnie i zapraw na jego bazie robionych była o niebo wyższa setkę lat wstecz niż obecnie, jak bardzo to byś się zdziwił.

----------


## fotohobby

A przyklejenie na klej w piance i wypełnienie lączeń materiałem, który nie pozostawi wykwitów ?

----------


## LG1

> ...
>  przedstawiciel sika jak zobaczył te panele to krótko skomentował że tego się nic nie będzie dobrze trzymało  także mam fajnie wyprodukowane panele wg. producenta ale nie ma czym je sensownie przykleić  ...


Qubic czy to znaczy, że przedstawiciel Sika definitywnie odradził Ci użycie sikabond t8? Podał jakiś powód? Może ze względu na potencjalne spływanie paneli podczas montażu na pionowej powierzchni, czy może z jakiegoś innego powodu?

Jeszcze chwila i zrezygnuję z jakichkolwiek paneli i tynków imitujących drewno  :smile:  Ale najpierw podrążę jeszcze dokładnie technologię montażu Sto na kleju Armierungsputz. W końcu to m.in. firma Rodeo produkuje te panele dla Sto, a Sto to chyba w XXI wieku jest od dawna  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Przedstawiciel Sika nie mogl powiedziec nic innego  :smile:  
Poliuretanowy klej do plytek ceramicznych/gresowych i hydroizolacja w jednym. Jednak jego konsystencja i sklad wskazuja na to ze:
- po 1 idealnie przykleja takie panele
- po 2 nie zawiera cementu wiec nie ma szans na wykwity
- po 3 jest super elastyczne i odporne na sily scinajace

Armierungsputz ok - ale jako warstwa zbrojaca i klejenie tym materialem - da rade

----------


## kori

a mi bardzo podoba się ten tynk Ceresit visage, tylko że potrzebuje coś takiego w kolorze złoty dąb
i jaki jest jtego koszt?

----------


## everwood

Czy zauważyliście gdzie leży problem z częstą renowacją??? Chodzi o to jakich użycie preparatów do malowania/impregnacji. Czy zauważyliście, że zazwyczaj nie odnawia się okien i drzwi drewnianych? Malujcie lazurami i natryskowo a nie impregnatem z sumermarketu (woda z solą + trochę barwnika. To samo tyczy się lakierobejc, nie dość, że zamazują strukturę drewna to często trzeba je odnawiać.  Do malowania polecam używać jedynie lazurów sprawdzonych producentów i malować natryskowo aby uniknąć zacieków przy malowaniu pędzlem. Nie maluje się po położeniu ponieważ wtedy pozostają zacieki z farby wynikające z siły grawitacji. Można również kupić gotową, pomalowaną profesjonalnie deskę w wybranym kolorze.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie maluje się po położeniu ponieważ wtedy pozostają zacieki z farby wynikające z siły grawitacji. Można również kupić gotową, pomalowaną profesjonalnie deskę w wybranym kolorze.


Czyli, po położeniu należy po kilku latach odkręcić, aby odnowić ?

----------


## sokratis

Jest nie tylko opcja elewacji drewnianej, bo widziałem też kostkę brukową imitującą właśnie drewno ogrodowe. Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć załączam zdjęcia, widziałem też na własne oczy i muszę powiedzieć z pełną odpowiedzialnością, że trudno okiem nieuzbrojonym doszukać się, ze całość jest zriobiona z betonu.

----------


## Jerry-Mc

A ja popełniłem ostatnio coś takiego  :smile:  (imitacja starych belek i desek)

----------


## Baster_t

Czy ktoś analizował system Beltecto?

http://www.beltecto.pl/

Ewentualnie

www.plastmaker.pl

----------


## Rodeo

Witam!
W związku z poruszonym tematem drewnopodobnych profili elewacyjnych firmy Rodeo, postanowiłem jako producent, przyłączyć się do dyskusji. Żałuję, że nie zrobiłem tego wcześniej gdyż w międzyczasie powstało wiele błędnych teorii odnośnie montażu, który jest opublikowany i dokładnie opisany  na stronie producenta pod zakładką „technologia montażu”: http://www.rodeo-dr.pl/  Ścisłe przestrzeganie wytycznych producenta jest gwarancją uzyskania pożądanego efektu.

Wracając do dyskusji zwracam się do forumowicza qubica, żeby „nie odkrywał Ameryki dawno odkrytej” i czasami posłuchał się producenta, który ma trochę większą wiedzę w zakresie swojego produktu. Po pierwszym zgłoszeniu problemu zaistniałego na elewacji od razu wyraziłem chęć pomocy i pojechałem dokonać oględzin, wykonując przy okazji kilka zdjęć. Przedstawiłem swoje spostrzeżenia dotyczące błędów popełnionych przy montażu tj.:
- Brak kleju w miejscach najważniejszych, czyli na łączeniach elementów.
- Brak zamknięcia górnej szczeliny każdej listwy oraz uszczelnień przewodów.
- Zastosowanie dwóch różnych klejów na jednej płaszczyźnie.
- Wykonano malowanie za pomocą wałka, a nie jak się zaleca - pędzlem, czego efekt widoczny jest na zdjęciu.







Po zdjęciu trzech profili widać jak bardzo elewacja nasączona była wodą, która w połączeniu z mrozem przyczyniła się do odspojenia elementów od kleju. Swobodnie przepływająca woda pod powierzchnią profili  spowodowała wytrącenie się osadów solnych oraz ich wypłukaniem na powierzchnię. 





Nie rozumiem dlaczego forumowicz qubic, pomimo zaangażowania z mojej strony oraz wyrażenia chęci pomocy, lekceważy wskazania odnośnie sposobu naprawy oraz upiera się, że prace zostały wykonane zgodnie z technologią.

Nadmieniam, że dla tego produktu została wydana aprobata techniczna ITB, poparta wszelkimi badaniami laboratoryjnymi, również do wglądu na stronie internetowej. W każdej chwili jestem do dyspozycji osób zainteresowanych.

----------


## salik

Witam Panie Darku.

Odnośnie zamieszczonych dokumentów - niestety poza pierwszym dokumentem "Technologia montażu" (którego notabene nie było 2 lata temu, kiedy wykonywany był montaż paneli, a instrukcje montażu były przekazywane "werbalnie", w trakcie dostawy materiałów, a potem telefonicznie), żaden z linków nie działa.
Przy okazji - czy mógłby Pan podać emailowo, adres jakiejś inwestycji w Warszawie/okolicach, wykonanej 2 lata temu?

----------


## aleksander_a

Wracając do tematu tynku Ceresit Visage, ekipa u mnie na budowie już położyła tynk i pomalowała wstępnie - zostało jeszcze ostateczne malowanie i obróbka, ale ogólnie wygląda to tak, jak na zdjęciach poniżej.


Pozdrawiam,
Olek

----------


## EWBUD

Na początku, jak zobaczyłem pierwszy raz tynk z Ceresitu to nawet mi się spodobał - ale, tak po głębszym zastanowieniu to stawiam jednak na Rodeo.
Jak patrzę na Visage, to jakiś taki sztuczny mi się wydaje i ta matryca jakąś taką grubą fakturę ma - no słabo trochę wg. mnie.

Stawiam na Rodeo mimo przejść z panelami u Salika  :smile:  
Nie będę się tutaj wypowiadał jakie wg. mnie są przyczyny odspojenia się paneli u Salika (ma być/ został? powołany niezależny ekspert który ma się wypowiedzieć na ten temat i wtedy będziemy myśleć co dalej)

Myślę, że teraz kiedy na stronie producenta jest porządna instrukcja montażu, to nie będzie więcej błędów wykonawczych....

Nie chcę tutaj bronić/ zachwalać paneli Rodeo, po prostu wg. mnie zaj....  wyglądają na elewacji i tyle.

Oczywiście bez białych zacieków  :smile: 

Co do postu Salika: "Odnośnie zamieszczonych dokumentów - niestety poza pierwszym dokumentem "Technologia montażu" (którego notabene nie było 2 lata temu, kiedy wykonywany był montaż paneli, a instrukcje montażu były przekazywane "werbalnie", w trakcie dostawy materiałów, a potem telefonicznie)"
To potwierdzam w pełni jego słowa, że tak właśnie z tymi instrukcjami było, ale teraz, jak już pisałem, skoro mamy na stronie taki ładny instruktaż........

Pozdrawiam

ps i życzę nam wszystkim (Salik, Rodeo i Ja) aby sprawa została bezstresowo rozwiązana - i wszyscy byli zadowoleni - ale to chyba się nie da, bo ktoś jednak będzie poszkodowany w taki czy inny sposób....

----------


## qubic

ja też stawiam na panele Rodeo ponieważ po przeanalizowaniu całego tematu z moimi panelami doszedłem do wniosku że jest to bezkonkurencyjny produkt na naszym rynku (zobaczyłem to w pełni jak marnie wygląda mój dom bez Rodeo) 
niestety montaż pozostawiał wiele do życzenia co wyszło podczas oględzin na których osobiście stawił się producent.
moja wiedza w tym temacie była dość nikła i w tym miejscu chciałbym podziękować forumowiczom z tego wątku którzy aktywnie poszukiwali rozwiązań problemu.
 pojawiło się wiele ciekawych pomysłów jakich materiałów można użyć do montażu paneli Rodeo. oglądałem próbki sikabond t8 w praktyce i jest to super klej. bardzo obiecująca jest też pianka poliuretanowa ale niestety nie mam odwagi spróbować.
każda nowość wymaga czasu na zadomowienie się na rynku i wyeliminowania chorób wieku dziecięcego co u mnie objawiło się błędami w montażu.
niestety w tym temacie w naszym kraju nic się nie zmienia i opór "materii" (fachowców) jest niespotykany.pokutują pradawne poglądy,brak chęci szkolenia i samodoskonalenia co widać było na spotkaniu na mojej budowie producenta paneli Rodeo i ekipy która była odpowiedzialna za montaż.c.d.n

----------


## imrahil

jaki jest mniej więcej koszt takiej elewacji Rodeo za m2? Można to gdzieś na Górnym Śląsku zobaczyć?

----------


## qubic

tak wygląda mój domek po wizycie producenta paneli Rodeo  :smile:  
tak wiem jeszcze niezbyt atrakcyjnie  :wink:  ale pojawiło się światełko w tunelu. 
okazało się że producent Rodeo jest osobą bardzo kompetentną i zareagował na moje prośby niezwykle profesjonalnie.
 zjawił się na budowie ze sprzętem z zamiarem przeszkolenia "mojej" ekipy. w trakcie bezpłatnego szkolenia doszło do ostrej wymiany zdań ze strony wykonawców ale Pan Darek ze spokojem przystąpił do pokazowego montażu paneli Rodeo.
odtąd górę wzięła zawodowa ciekawość i ekipa już ze spokojem zajęła się rozgryzaniem problemu. producent szczegółowo omówił każdy etap oraz własnoręcznie zamontował fragment na elewacji zachodniej.
podsumuję to krótko : diabeł tkwi w szczegółach  :wink: 
ekipa dosyć szybko zorientowała się że chociaż w ich przeświadczeniu montowali panele starannie i profesjonalnie to wyszły niuanse o których dowiedzieli się  na żywo od producenta.
wszystkie szczegóły są zawarte w instrukcji montażu na stronie paneli Rodeo
na chwilę obecną sam się zastanawiam czy nie przebranżowić się na montaż paneli  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## qubic

> jaki jest mniej więcej koszt takiej elewacji Rodeo za m2? Można to gdzieś na Górnym Śląsku zobaczyć?


ja w sumie mam 30 m2 na elewacji, panele kupiłem w bardzo dobrej cenie 135zł/m2 a montaż kosztował 1500zł ;(

unikalną cechą tych paneli w odróżnieniu od drewna czy jakichś płyt jest brak ingerencji w ocieplenie .nie potrzebujesz dziurawić elewacji pod ruszt a co za tym idzie wygrywasz walkę o szczelne ocieplenie domu nie rezygnując z poprawy estetyki.
z jednej strony kobiety będą zadowolone z wyglądu domu , z drugiej faceci nie wykończą się finansowo na ogrzewanie tych pięknych,energooszczędnych domków  :wink:  :cool:

----------


## qubic

jeszcze zdjęcia z montażu , panele jeszcze nie pomalowane





w niedzielę ten fragment będzie pomalowany to wkleję zdjęcia

----------


## qubic

> jaki jest mniej więcej koszt takiej elewacji Rodeo za m2? Można to gdzieś na Górnym Śląsku zobaczyć?


dopiero teraz zwróciłem uwagę że masz podobny dom do mojego pod względem OZC więc teraz rozumiem skąd zainteresowanie Rodeo  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Qubic, fajnie, że problem został rozwiązany.
Bez paneli to faktycznie lichy ten domek  :smile:

----------


## qubic

panele Rodeo pomalowane lakierobejcą w kolorze mahoń, trochę ciężko o lepsze zdjęcia bo rusztowanie przeszkadza.
Rodeo mokre bo niedługo po malowaniu spadł mały deszcz.

----------


## imrahil

> dopiero teraz zwróciłem uwagę że masz podobny dom do mojego pod względem OZC więc teraz rozumiem skąd zainteresowanie Rodeo


Dokładnie o to chodzi  :smile: . Generalnie mam oddylatowaną część gospodarczą, którą chcielibyśmy pokryć drewnem, ale te panele też wyglądają interesująco właśnie ze względu na "bezmostkowy" montaż na elewacji mieszkalnej części domu.

----------


## qubic

> Dokładnie o to chodzi . Generalnie mam oddylatowaną część gospodarczą, którą chcielibyśmy pokryć drewnem, ale te panele też wyglądają interesująco właśnie ze względu na "bezmostkowy" montaż na elewacji mieszkalnej części domu.


też wyszedłem z założenia że styropianu nigdy za wiele  :wink:  
panel Rodeo ma w swojej budowie rdzeń właśnie z XPS-a  :smile:  , także dodatkowo niejako przy okazji przyczynia się do poprawy parametru U ściany

może wklej jakieś zdjęcie gdzie chcesz zrobić Rodeo

----------


## EWBUD

Qubic,  a pochwalisz się w końcu skończoną/kompletną elewacją?   :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qubic

pochwalę się ale czekam na ładną,ciepłą pogodę a na razie coś pada i jest zimno.

----------


## Baster_t

A to imitacja drewna na mojej budowie.  Na razie na nieskończonej podbitce, ale na ścianach też będzie  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> A to imitacja drewna na mojej budowie.  Na razie na nieskończonej podbitce, ale na ścianach też będzie


A co to za system ?

----------


## lukasza

> ja w sumie mam 30 m2 na elewacji, panele kupiłem w bardzo dobrej cenie 135zł/m2 a montaż kosztował 1500zł ;(


135zł/m2 za mocniejszy styropian do malowania w b.dobrej cenie (nie chcę znać tej złej ceny!) jak po 90 zł kupić można prosto od importera suszony modrzew syberyjski - dla mnie bez sens ten Rodeo, w tej cenie. Z montażem to wychodzi 185 zł (to cała cena z klejem i farbą?). Nie piszę do Ciebie bezpośrednio Qubic, tylko na twój cytat się powołuje bo podałeś cenę. 

Obserwuję ten watek z ciekawości bo sam po wielu podejściach postawiłem na modrzew na elewacji a szukałem długo innych rozwiązań. Zaimpregnowany samodzielnie (3 razy) w garażu modrzew  kosztował 100zł/m2. Porównywać go z niczym (styro, tynk, panel) nie można szczególnie jak chce się część drzewa położyć nisko na elewacji domu (do dotknięcia). Później malowanie Rodeo tak samo aktualne jak drewno. Odchodzi oczywiście czyszczenie w Rodeo za ileś lat przy renowacji co przy drewnie jest konieczne. Różnica w cenie zakupu Rodeo i montaż a zakup drewna i montaż (z rusztem i 1 malowaniem na elewacji) pozwoli zrekompensować cenę za ruszt i montaż pod drewno robione razem z elewacją. Ja płaciłem za ruszt 10zł/m2, materiały 15 zł/m2, montaż z 1 malowaniem 40zł/m2. Razem: 65zł/m2 materiał ruszt i robocizna plus 100zł/m2 drewno z impregnacją. Panowie od ocieplenia elewacji te 20% elewacji na 2 warstwy styro zrobili mi w cenie tej samej co resztę w zamian za przestoje (opóźnienia, które były mi bardzo na rękę bo postawili dookoła całego  domu super rusztowanie co mi było przydatne do innych prac).

Ja myślałem, że te Rodeo są jeszcze tańsze, no z 80 zł, maks 100 zł.

1. Oczywiście Rodeo i tynk Ceresit górą w OZC!!! Łatwej też to odnowić - czyszczenia drewna na niekorzyść, pracochłonne.
Ja zastosowałem dla mniejszych strat w OZC pierwsza warstwa rusztu z łączników KP6. Styropian 10cm i pianka dookoła. Potem 2 warstwa już z drewna i między to też styro na krzyż z pianką. 2 lata tak sobie było i jakoś nic nie pękało przed deskami.

2. Drewno za to daje wygląd i dobrze zrobione przebija każdy tynk i "Rodeo" w czasie użytkowania. 
P.S. szukałem ostatnio "starego drewna" do domu. Oryginał, na który nawet powstał rynek w internecie. Coraz więcej tego w nowoczesnych domach, w łazienkach styl SPA czy salonach. Oczywiście nie kupuje tylko w pierwszej kolejności szukam u siebie an wsi. O dziwo są szopy. 30-sto letnia po wujku, 40-letnia dziadka itp. Tylko drewno na nich w stanie bardzo dobrym. 1-2 mm wierzchnie są zburmuszone, obślizgłe. Kolor straciły na ciemny, szary. Za to reszta 2cm deski 100% ideał. I czy ktoś to konserwował - nie. Nawet te wrota w stodole co mają wg ciotki ok 45 lat stan bardzo dobry. Tylko je ktoś pomalował kiedyś czarnym mazidłem. Szkoda bo mają fajne wżery i fakturę. Także jak chcesz stare drewno to nagle na rynku brak  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

135zł/ m2 to więcej, niż mnie wyszła izolacja płyty fundamentowej XPSem BASFa o grubości 20cm ; )  :wink: 

Cena jest faktycznie średnia. Strawna jedynie w sytuacji, kiedy da sie to bez większego problemu zamontowac we własnym zakresie...

----------


## qubic

jeśli dałeś 20cm XPSa to raczej myślisz o domu energooszczędnym, chcesz mocno kontrolować wydatki na ogrzewanie. ja wyszedłem z założenia że U ściany chcę mieć grubo poniżej 0,2 . 
dlatego też nie zamontuję sobie modrzewia czy innego systemu na ruszcie który mi podziurawi izolację. mam nadzieję że szczelność izolacji ścian,podłogi i dachu pozwoli mi na niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie które muszę płacić co miesiąc przez wiele lat a zaoszczędzone pieniążki mogę przeznaczyć na "dodatki" do komfortowego życia  :wink:  
panele Rodeo są moim zdaniem bezkonkurencyjnym rozwiązaniem do domów energooszczędnych i pasywnych. dosyć łatwo zejść z U do 0,3 natomiast bardzo ciężko osiągnąć 0,1 a to między innymi przekłada się na świetne OZC i w efekcie niskie rachunki .
co więcej przy standardach "prawie" pasywnych można całkowicie zrezygnować z drogich systemów CO i na starcie zaoszczędzić kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złotych np. montując kable grzejne . w moim domu system ogrzewania czyli kable kosztował ok.4 tys.zł co jest wielokrotnie mniej jak w CO z kominami,kotłowniami , składowaniem opału i wieczną obsługą różnych pompek,zaworków,regulacją ciśnień itp.
każdy wybiera to co mu najbardziej odpowiada ja wybrałem panele Rodeo na ścianę ponieważ fajnie wyglądają a jednocześnie poprawiają parametry izolacyjne ściany.

----------


## fotohobby

Masz rację, drewna na ruszcie w ogóle nie biorę pod uwage.
W sumie, to najbardziej przemawiał do mnie do mnie tynk w strukturze drewna,, ale zgadzam się z opinią, że słabo oddaje wygląd drewna.
Ja planujevelewacje w takim stylu:


I chyba faktycznie pozostaje Rodeo

----------


## baupremium

> Masz rację, drewna na ruszcie w ogóle nie biorę pod uwage.
> W sumie, to najbardziej przemawiał do mnie do mnie tynk w strukturze drewna,, ale zgadzam się z opinią, że słabo oddaje wygląd drewna.
> Ja planujevelewacje w takim stylu:
> 
> 
> I chyba faktycznie pozostaje Rodeo



Słyszałem dobre opinie o tej elewacji, ponoć jest idealnym zamiennikiem dla deski elewacyjnej, a jednocześnie bezobsługowa i bardzo trwała. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia? Wiem, że robią świetne parapety, ale elewacji nie znam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kubaman

Witam 

mam pytanie odnośnie takich paneli z akrylu i XPS. Chciałem instalować około 70m2 elewacji drewnianej na moim domu, ale bardzo obawiam się wpływu na izolację (20cm) oraz trwałości - przy takiej grubości styropianu po latach to może po prostu nieco opaść. 

Takie panele imitujące drewno wydają się fajne ale mam od razu obawy o trwałość tego ze względu na działanie UV oraz na ewentualne zagrożenie pożarem. Jak to wygląda w praktyce?

P.S> znalazłem firmę robiącą fajne panele gdzie m2 kosztuje w granicach 80 m2. Drogo, bo to tyle co za modrzew dobrej jakości, ale już bliżej ceny do zaakceptowania. Jedyny problem jest taki, ze wszędzie w sieci widzę na zdjęciach strasznie rustykalne, postarzane i ciężkie aplikacje, a ja szukam czegoś prostego, eleganckiego i nowoczesnego. Ktoś z Was widział może takie wzory?

----------


## qubic

> Witam 
> 
> mam pytanie odnośnie takich paneli z akrylu i XPS. Chciałem instalować około 70m2 elewacji drewnianej na moim domu, ale bardzo obawiam się wpływu na izolację (20cm) oraz trwałości - przy takiej grubości styropianu po latach to może po prostu nieco opaść. 
> 
> Takie panele imitujące drewno wydają się fajne ale mam od razu obawy o trwałość tego ze względu na działanie UV oraz na ewentualne zagrożenie pożarem. Jak to wygląda w praktyce?
> 
> P.S> znalazłem firmę robiącą fajne panele gdzie m2 kosztuje w granicach 80 m2. Drogo, bo to tyle co za modrzew dobrej jakości, ale już bliżej ceny do zaakceptowania. Jedyny problem jest taki, ze wszędzie w sieci widzę na zdjęciach strasznie rustykalne, postarzane i ciężkie aplikacje, a ja szukam czegoś prostego, eleganckiego i nowoczesnego. Ktoś z Was widział może takie wzory?


jak masz obawy co do paneli Rodeo to napisz do producenta żeby ci przysłał próbkę, wiem że zainteresowanym wysyła takie kawałki żeby móc się zapoznać z produktem.

----------


## Kubaman

dzięki, tak pewnie zrobię, choć nie sądzę bym się z nich zorientował, jak są odporne na UV i mocne nasłonecznienie na przestrzeni lat.

----------


## fajna kobieta

Witam.Tez u siebie chce robić imitacje z Rdeo ale nijak nie potrafię obliczyć ile potrzeba tych listew? Trzeba zamówić telefonicznie a niechcialabym sie pomylić.Moze ktoś mi pomorze? Potrzebuje na długość 350cm a na wysokość 763cm.Jak to obliczyć ?Z góry dziękuje za pomoc  :roll eyes:  Na co w końcu najlepiej kłaść te listwy?

----------


## Kubaman

Deska/listwa ma 0,14 x 3m
Więc na wysokość potrzebujesz 55 listew/warstw. Brakuje jeszcze po 50cm na każda warstwę, czyli z jednej pociętej deski masz 6 warstw. Wychodzi 10 dodatkowych desek. Czyli razem 65 desek o wymiarze 14cmx300cm. Plus zapas na błędy - pewnie z 5%.

Ja kładłem cały styropian na klej PU w piance i pewnie tez tu tego spróbuję. A jeśli nie to klej specjalistyczny (bez cementu) oferowany przez jednego z producentów takich paneli.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.Tez u siebie chce robić imitacje z Rdeo ale nijak nie potrafię obliczyć ile potrzeba tych listew? Trzeba zamówić telefonicznie a niechcialabym sie pomylić.Moze ktoś mi pomorze? Potrzebuje na długość 350cm a na wysokość 763cm.Jak to obliczyć ?Z góry dziękuje za pomoc  Na co w końcu najlepiej kłaść te listwy?



Weź 66 szt.- można robić praktycznie bez odpadu (tutaj masz 3% doliczone)

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.Tez u siebie chce robić imitacje z Rdeo ale nijak nie potrafię obliczyć ile potrzeba tych listew? Trzeba zamówić telefonicznie a niechcialabym sie pomylić.Moze ktoś mi pomorze? Potrzebuje na długość 350cm a na wysokość 763cm.Jak to obliczyć ?Z góry dziękuje za pomoc  Na co w końcu najlepiej kłaść te listwy?


Na co?
Ja dziś kładłem na klej wysoko elastyczny do kamienia, zewnętrzny, biały, taki akurat miałem.
Najlepiej to chyba będzie na armierungsputzu ze STO.
Najważniejsze wszystkie szczeliny dokładnie wypełnić.

----------


## fajna kobieta

Dzięki wielkie za pomoc w przeliczeniu  :yes: Niestety humanistka jestem i liczenie nie idzie mi najlepiej  :razz: Zamówiłam przed chwila i bedą na jutro.Dam znać jak juz bedą położone jak wyszło.Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki!

----------


## EWBUD

> Dzięki wielkie za pomoc w przeliczeniu Niestety humanistka jestem i liczenie nie idzie mi najlepiej Zamówiłam przed chwila i bedą na jutro.Dam znać jak juz bedą położone jak wyszło.Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki!


Tylko niech "lepią" jak w instrukcji  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

> Dzięki wielkie za pomoc w przeliczeniu Niestety humanistka jestem i liczenie nie idzie mi najlepiej Zamówiłam przed chwila i bedą na jutro.Dam znać jak juz bedą położone jak wyszło.Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki!


Mam nadzieje, że to był taki słaby żart booo np nie znałaś wymiarów listy. Bo inaczej obrażasz humanistów a także dzieci kończące podstawówke zakładając spory spadek poziomu kształcenia z matematyki w zakresie mnożenia i dodawania, choć i to niepewne bo dziecko w domu ma nawet narzędzie kosmiczne zwane kalkulatorem.

Wiem, wiem, wpis nic nie wnoszący ale czasem aż się dziwie co ja czytam na forum.

----------


## fajna kobieta

To nie czytaj.Proste....Dopiero podczas wczorajszej rozmowy ze sprzedawca dowiedziałam sie jaka jest długość listew(3m).To tak gwoli wyjaśnienia.

----------


## fantomek24

każdy robi Rodeo a porównywaliście http://www.plastmaker.pl/ bo nad nimi sie zastanawiałem?
zatem jaki klej do klejenie dokładnie polecacie aby nie było przygód jakie miał jeden z kolegów formułowych z białymi nalotami odchodzeniem
dziękuję

----------


## qubic

miałem to w rękach i poza widoczną "garażową" produkcją niestety nie ma wyglądu .tam jest chyba zwykły styro a nie xps . jak już stosować imitacje drewna to najlepszej jakości . w innym przypadku lepiej sprawdzi się dobry tynk i fajne kolory. przecież robimy to w celu poprawy wyglądu domu a nie żeby miał przypominać "koszmarex"  :wink:

----------


## qubic

kolejna porcja  :wink:  montażu paneli Rodeo ( pomimo niepewnej pogody ):

----------


## EWBUD

> kolejna porcja  montażu paneli Rodeo ( pomimo niepewnej pogody ):


Ładnie  :smile:

----------


## fajna kobieta

O matko i córko jak one ślicznie wyglądają!!!  :jaw drop: U mnie tez biała elewacja więc moze efekt będzie podobny ?  :wink:

----------


## qubic

> Ładnie


dzięki ,jeszcze niektóre fragmenty nie pomalowane jak trzeba.robiłem fotki w czasie prac ekipy,tak więc farba jeszcze mokra .
powoli elewacja nabiera jakiegoś wyglądu  :wink: 
powiem szczerze że brakowało tych wstawek z Rodeo,można zobaczyć wcześniej jak wyglądał dom bez paneli 
jak skończą to wrzucę fotki jak wygląda całość ale już jestem zadowolony.

----------


## qubic

> O matko i córko jak one ślicznie wyglądają!!! U mnie tez biała elewacja więc moze efekt będzie podobny ?


serdeczne dzięki. jeśli się spodobało to napiszę że kolor elewacji jest taki leciutko wpadający w szary co na zdjęciu nie widać.
panele Rodeo są pomalowane sadolinem extra w kolorze mahoń.  to ładny,ciepły odcień mahoniu , innych firm jest znacznie ciemniejszy a ten fajnie się prezentuje zwłaszcza przy słonecznej pogodzie  :smile:  część osób która była na budowie myślała że to deski z drewna  :wink:

----------


## fantomek24

qubic czyli czym sprawdzonym polecasz je kleić prośba o dokładną nazwę oraz ile na gotowo z robotą wyszedł Cię m2

PS kolor ladny wyszedł nie za ciemny ze "śraczkowaty" ani nie wiśniowaty to takich nie lubie
chyba taki optymalny oddający kolor drewna
ciekawe jakby sie komponował u mnie z oknami w kolorze orzech

----------


## qubic

panele Rodeo montuje mi ekipa na http://www.sto.pl/20957_PL-Instrukcj...erungsputz.pdf, na 30m2 raczej trzeba mieć 3 wiaderka  po około 150zł, ekipa chciała 50zł za m2.
nowa porcja zdjęć z montażu  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

Czyli wygrała najlepsza - najdroższa opcja z Armierungsputzem.
Coś mi się wydaje, że wspominałem coś o tym kleju wcześniej .......  :smile:

----------


## qubic

i dlatego wygrała  :smile:  poza tym trzymam się wytycznych jakie dostałem od producenta

----------


## fantomek24

a co to znaczy że ten klej jest najlepszy i najpewniejszy? bo cena ciut duża prawda? a eipę w okolicy Warszawy skad sprawdzoną złapac?
ten kolor wydaje mi sie najlepeij oddający realny kolor drewna zgodzicie sie? nie jst ani za ciemny ani za złoty przezco naturalnie daje obraz

daj linka do tej farby dużo Ci jej poszło na te 30m2? sam malowałes czy ekipa?

----------


## EWBUD

> a co to znaczy że ten klej jest najlepszy i najpewniejszy? bo cena ciut duża prawda? a eipę w okolicy Warszawy skad sprawdzoną złapac?
> ten kolor wydaje mi sie najlepeij oddający realny kolor drewna zgodzicie sie? nie jst ani za ciemny ani za złoty przezco naturalnie daje obraz
> 
> daj linka do tej farby dużo Ci jej poszło na te 30m2? sam malowałes czy ekipa?


Tak ten klej jest najlepszy i najpewniejszy - cena niestety solidna.
Ekipę w okolicach Warszawy? hm............  zapraszam do kontaktu  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> ten kolor wydaje mi sie najlepeij oddający realny kolor drewna zgodzicie sie? nie jst ani za ciemny ani za złoty przezco naturalnie daje obraz


A co to jest "realny kolor drewna"
Jakiego drewna ?

Bo na przyklad sosny, dębu, czy modrzewia nie...
Chyba, ze pomalowanych bejcą w kolorze mahon  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

Malowanie Rodeo:

----------


## qubic

> a co to znaczy że ten klej jest najlepszy i najpewniejszy? bo cena ciut duża prawda? a eipę w okolicy Warszawy skad sprawdzoną złapac?
> ten kolor wydaje mi sie najlepeij oddający realny kolor drewna zgodzicie sie? nie jst ani za ciemny ani za złoty przezco naturalnie daje obraz
> 
> daj linka do tej farby dużo Ci jej poszło na te 30m2? sam malowałes czy ekipa?


kleju na 30m2 trzeba 2 wiaderka i trochę  :wink:  zostało mi jeszcze prawie całe wiaderko - mogę korzystnie odstąpić  :smile: 
panele malowała ekipa taką farbą:
http://www.sadolin.pl/index.cfm/prod...yjno-ochronna#
najlepiej kupić 5l i jak zabraknie to dokupić małą puszkę -5-cio litrowa kosztuje 200zł

----------


## EWBUD



----------


## qubic

bardzo elegancka elewacja  :smile: 
montaż paneli Rodeo rewelacyjny-można powiedzieć modelowy , gdybym miał taką ekipę.... :smile:

----------


## Marlid

nie chwal nie chwal u Ciebie też było pięknie , pochwalisz po 2-3 latach (lub nie )

----------


## EWBUD

> nie chwal nie chwal u Ciebie też było pięknie , pochwalisz po 2-3 latach (lub nie )


 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

tu bedzie pieknie nawet jak Piotrus cos spie..... 
bo to jest we wnekach.... tam woda nie ma jak splywac.... wiec i wykwitow nie bedzie i nie bedzie sie odspajac.

----------


## EWBUD

ale na 2 ścianie - nie ma zdjęcia - są na zewnątrz  :smile: 
A to robótka akurat u mojego kumpla z którym sobie często.... hmmmm.... czytamy książki....  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

pakuj grilla.... jak dobrze pojdzie to jutrow Serocku jakas ksiazke przeczytamy  :big tongue:

----------


## Balto

f: będzie lub powinno być ok bo widzę jaki klajster jest dany.

----------


## fighter1983

lol, ten "klajster" to STO ARmierungsputz - akrylowa masa szpachlowa.... taki .... klej do siatki za 250zl za 25kg....

----------


## Baster_t

W załączeniu namiastka mojej imitacji.

----------


## fajna kobieta

Wrzucam kilka zdjeć elewacji z panelami Rodeo.

----------


## EWBUD

> Wrzucam kilka zdjeć elewacji z panelami Rodeo.


 ładnie.
Kawał chałupy  :smile:

----------


## qubic

ciekawe spostrzeżenie o panelach rodeo:
dzisiaj na budowę przyjechał stolarz żeby wycenić schody, idziemy do domu a on tak z lekkim zdziwieniem mówi: 
"ktoś panu bardzo ładnie deski zamontował na elewacji"
- ja- że to nie są deski
- on- że niemożliwe 
po bliższych oględzinach on mówi "ja pierniczę ja taki stary stolarz i tak się nabrałem,ale jestem głupi"

----------


## yenulka

qubic, czy Ty masz te panele zlicowane ze ścianą? 

podoba mi się elewacja - moim zdaniem tym sposobem z "komunistycznej" kostki powstał ciekawy dom :smile:

----------


## qubic

> qubic, czy Ty masz te panele zlicowane ze ścianą? 
> 
> podoba mi się elewacja - moim zdaniem tym sposobem z "komunistycznej" kostki powstał ciekawy dom


dzięki , yenulka za komplement aczkolwiek kostki nie mam komunistycznej tylko dopiero co wybudowaną .budowałem wg. takiego projektu: http://bisprol.pl/katalog/Budynki_je...49/WB-3149.htm 
z premedytacją taki kształt z wielu względów m.in:
 najlepszy współczynnik A/V dla domów energooszczędnych ( poza kopułą ), wykorzystanie przestrzeni, wielkość zabudowy vs. powierzchnia domu,brak skosów,lukarn itd., itp.
ma to spore znaczenie przy ogrzewaniu kablami grzewczymi a taki system ogrzewania wybrałem.
panele są naklejone na elewację i zlicowane z tynkiem.
i masz rację znacząco poprawiają "image"  :wink:  ,wcześniej wklejałem zdjęcia bez paneli Rodeo i można sobie porównać

----------


## yenulka

> dzięki , yenulka za komplement aczkolwiek kostki nie mam komunistycznej tylko dopiero co wybudowaną .budowałem wg. takiego projektu: http://bisprol.pl/katalog/Budynki_je...49/WB-3149.htm 
> z premedytacją taki kształt z wielu względów m.in:
>  najlepszy współczynnik A/V dla domów energooszczędnych ( poza kopułą ), wykorzystanie przestrzeni, wielkość zabudowy vs. powierzchnia domu,brak skosów,lukarn itd., itp.
> ma to spore znaczenie przy ogrzewaniu kablami grzewczymi a taki system ogrzewania wybrałem.
> panele są naklejone na elewację i zlicowane z tynkiem.
> i masz rację znacząco poprawiają "image"  ,wcześniej wklejałem zdjęcia bez paneli Rodeo i można sobie porównać


bardzo przepraszam za skojarzenie, mam nadzieję że Cię nie uraziłam  :smile: 
Image domu bardzo zyskał po dodaniu paneli, taka wisienka na torcie :smile:

----------


## rolando

witam Wszystkich,


jestem nowy na forum i w związku z planowanym wykonaniem elewacji z oczątkiem wiosny chciałbym odgrzać temat. 

od ostatniego wpisu minęło trochę czasu, jak Wasze elewacje przeszły próbę deszczu, śniegu i słońca ?

ponadto:
czy ktoś sie spotkał z czymś takim:
http://sprzedajemy.pl/matryca-forma-...e-tylko,717601

co o tym sądzicie ?


dzięki za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## azizi

rolando, wcześniej w tym wątku już był poruszany temat takich matryc, a dokładniej tynku dekoracyjnego imitującego drewno. Sprawa fajna ale ponoć z bliska widać dużą różnicę w stosunku do drewna. Sam widziałem coś takiego dwa dni temu u siebie w mieście ale z kilkunastu metrów i wiedząc o tym, że to tynk nie robiło to na mnie jakiegoś dużego wrażenia. Wiadomo będzie to jednak chyba odporniejsza forma imitacji niż np styropiano pochodne. 

Ponieważ i ja się przymierzam do takich dodatków w elewacji zdobyłem sobie próbkę takiej styropianowej elewacji firmy plastmaker. Wygląda to fajnie, pewnie jest to takie same rozwiązanie jak z firmy Rodeo. Ciekawe po ilu latach trzeba to na nowo odmalować i czy struktura wcześniej już pomalowana nadal będzie dobrze się prezentować.

Ps. pamiętaj że do styropianów potrzebny jest odpowiedni klej, na którym nie warto oszczędzać. Poczytaj sobie ten wątek uważnie, jest o tym dość dużo napisane.

----------


## EWBUD

> witam Wszystkich,
> 
> 
> jestem nowy na forum i w związku z planowanym wykonaniem elewacji z oczątkiem wiosny chciałbym odgrzać temat. 
> 
> od ostatniego wpisu minęło trochę czasu, jak Wasze elewacje przeszły próbę deszczu, śniegu i słońca ?
> 
> ponadto:
> czy ktoś sie spotkał z czymś takim:
> ...


Daj sobie spokój z odbijaniem matrycą - nie wygląda to fajnie.

----------


## rolando

trochę poczytałem o tym na forum, ale nie do końca wiedziałem,ze mowa właśnie o takich matrycach. zdecydowanie oczywiście wygląda lepiej naklejany styropian, który widziałem "live", wychodzi jednak o wiele, wiele drożej  :sad: 
u mnie w Żyrardowie jest jeden świeży budynek z taką elewacją, oglądałem go dzisiaj i przyznam,że wygląda to naprawdę fajnie, ciekawe tylko jak będzie za kilka lat.


znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego, co o tym sądzicie, może ktoś ma doświadczenia ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVrYnF2FVwo

PS. co bym nie wybrał sam od A do Z będę z tym działał, myślę, ze podstawa to zastosowanie dobrych materiałów, samo układanie to już żadna filozofia.


pozdrawiam

----------


## azizi

Co sądzicie o takiej imitacji drewna? Ma ktoś jakieś opinie o tym?
http://www.beltecto.pl/
Gdyby nie te obramowania to było by całkiem fajnie.

----------


## lukasza

> Co sądzicie o takiej imitacji drewna? Ma ktoś jakieś opinie o tym?
> http://www.beltecto.pl/
> Gdyby nie te obramowania to było by całkiem fajnie.


Mam mieszane odczucia i już kiedyś to pisałem.

Widziałem ten system "live". Wyglądał znośnie. Osobiście jakbym obkładał parter domu to bym nie chciał PCV, ale ja planowałem położyć drewno na piętrze domu więc tam już go dotknąć nie można, dalej od oczu i system prezentował się naprawdę przyzwoicie. No ale to gusty, więc każdy sobie sam odpowie czy mu odpowiada. 

Jedyny problem jaki mam to odniesienie tego do podbitki. Gdyby nie to że w rodzinie mam dekarza z prawdziwego zdarzenia co dachy robi od końcówki lat 60-tych, prawdziwy "prywaciarz" a od 20 lat sprzedaje też dachy: pokrycie, blacha, podbitki to bym nie nabrał wątpliwości. Otóż nawet podbitki tych renomowanych zachodnich firm zmieniają barwę. Przecież podbitka to system mało narażony na deszcz i sporo mniej na słońce niż elewacja. I w tym przypadku mam wątpliwości czy coś takiego się nie stanie. Owszem producent twierdzi, że nie, ale producenci podbitek też tak twierdzą. A może to wina podbitek "sprzed lat". Nie wiem do końca. Na pewno cenowo i jakością to bliżej to temu systemowi do podbitki (choć jest grubszy) wykonaniem niż do np: systemów firm robiących deski kompozytowe i tarasowe a także elewacyjne, którzy to producenci dużo bardziej się "chwalą" i gwarantują jakość, trwałość koloru. 

Pewne plusy systemu: brak malowania jak drewno, system lekki, itp.

----------


## azizi

Dają na to niby 10 lat gwarancji. Muszę coś na dniach wybrać bo styropian zamawiam i nie wiem czy w miejscach gdzie maja być jakie wstawki też brać. Jak by kasa była to jakieś meranti bym sobie kupił, a tak to substytutów trzeba szukać.

----------


## lukasza

> Dają na to niby 10 lat gwarancji. Muszę coś na dniach wybrać bo styropian zamawiam i nie wiem czy w miejscach gdzie maja być jakie wstawki też brać. Jak by kasa była to jakieś meranti bym sobie kupił, a tak to substytutów trzeba szukać.


a ile teraz kosztuje m2 elewacji w tym systemie?
Ja poszedłem w modrzew syberyjski. Nie jest to egzotyk z za 200zł/m2, ale w porównaniu z naszą sosną czy świerkiem to jest już klasa lub 2 wyżej, sam ciężar, twardość i kolor deski jest bardzo ładna. Na dziś za 80 zł/m2 modrzewia kupisz. Przyzwoity grunt penetrujący i lakierobejca to coś koło 7-8 zł na m2 (zakup z allegro, średnia półka firmy). Malowanie ja robię sam. Zero problemów, tylko czas potrzebny bo teraz wilgoć jest duża i drzewo mało ciągnie, ale Ci to nie grozi np w lato. Mi cenę za montaż z podbitką dali 37 zł czyli za m2 wyjdzie ok 125 + 5 zł dodatki coś pod ruszt mam z budowy coś dokupię i ok.. 130 zł na gotowo. 

Balteco przy tym wyglądu nie ma! No ale drewno to drewno, wygląd za odnawianie. Czas na malowanie też z nieba nie spada.

----------


## azizi

Baltecto wychodzi na gotowi około 100zl za m2. Tez się zastanawialem nad drewnem ale odnawianie przy jasnej elewacji mnie odstrasza.
Czy taki modrzew syberyjski można by było tak przetrzec i wybejciwac?
http://www.woodenwalls-elewacjedrewn...na-meranti_71g

----------


## lukasza

> Baltecto wychodzi na gotowi około 100zl za m2. Tez się zastanawialem nad drewnem ale odnawianie przy jasnej elewacji mnie odstrasza.
> Czy taki modrzew syberyjski można by było tak przetrzec i wybejciwac?
> http://www.woodenwalls-elewacjedrewn...na-meranti_71g



Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym szlifowaniem, przetarciem? Chodzi Ci aby uzyskać efekt rożnych kolorów, odcieni? 
Jeśli tak to zobacz galerie na www.dombal.pl. Tam jest taki sam efekt z modrzewiem. Tylko UWAGA osiągneli to stosując rożne oleje czy lazury, jakieś 3 rodzaje. Sam jak kupisz np altax woskowy bo tam jest odcień bezbarwny i byś mieszał np z kasztanem to byś uzyskał z 3 odcienie aby podobny efekt uzyskać.

P.S. Znam Twój "ból" bo sam mam elewacje biała, a deski na 1szym pietrze i mam nadzieje za szybko nie wchodzić z ich odnawianiem.

----------


## azizi

Chodziło mi zarówno o taką kolorystykę jak i pionowe ułożenie.
Te z linku wyglądu super, nie wiesz ile za metr kW.?

----------


## lukasza

> Chodziło mi zarówno o taką kolorystykę jak i pionowe ułożenie.
> Te z linku wyglądu super, nie wiesz ile za metr kW.?


Tam na stronie, w linku: Elewacje > Drewniane > Modrzew Syberyjski są ceny. Od 80 do 100 zł za m2, kilka PLN pewnie opuszcza od ceny oficjalnej. 
Z tym ze ja mam te za 80 zł, deska elewacyjne. Tobie sie chyba podoba  profil romb. On jest kładziony z przerwami wiec miedzy deski, z tylu raczej przydałby sie styropian. Chyba. 

Ja dałem właśnie u siebie z tylu styro. A przerwy miedzy deskami robię ale mniej bo w pionie

----------


## azizi

Pokaż jak możesz jak u Ciebie to wygląda.

----------


## lukasza

> Pokaż jak możesz jak u Ciebie to wygląda.


dopiero się impregnuje gruntem podkładowym na robala. Za jakieś 2-3 tyg. wyrobie się z kolorem. Zawiśnie pewnie za 1-2 msc. Wtedy mogę coś pokazać.

----------


## azizi

Też ten rąb wziąłeś? Podoba mi się to w pionie ale mam od wschodniej strony wszytko i boje się że słońce dość szybko da popalić drewnu.

----------


## lukasza

> Też ten rąb wziąłeś? Podoba mi się to w pionie ale mam od wschodniej strony wszytko i boje się że słońce dość szybko da popalić drewnu.


nie, ja mam ten profil za 80 zł, co się kładzie na zakład w poziomie. 
Jak masz od wschodu to nie jest źle, nie jest to zachód a szczególnie południe.

Ja ciebie do drewna w wątku o imitacji drewna namawiać nie będę. Nie mam w tym interesu. To, że drewno ma wygląd lepszy niż imitacje wie każdy. To, że trzeba za kilka lat to odnowić wie każdy. Ja mam teraz płot, pionowy z sosny u teścia. 6 lat temu malowany 3 razy drewnochronem a wygląda dobrze. Myślę, że taki płot to można po 10 latach ponownie malować. Taką mam nadzieję u siebie, że wpuszczę ekipę do odnowienia drewna za 10 lat. Producent lazur - niektórzy niby zapewniają, że za X lat nie powinienem tej lazury ścierać tylko przemyć pod ciśnieniem i ponownie nałożyć 2 warstwy. Ile z tego prawdy zobaczę za kilka lat.

A tu jak wysoko masz te deski pionowe?
ten rąb to chyba wersja głównie na poziom żeby woda spływała a na pion to chyba jakiś zwykły kwadrat wystarczy. Jak to jest nisko to ja bym nawet dla ceny poszedł w świerk skandynawski i sam co jakiś czas odnawiał.

----------


## azizi

Dokładnie, drewno jest jaki jest, ma wiele wad (stąd ten temat) ale wizualnie przebić go nie można. 
U mnie wszytko jest na parterze z bezproblemowym dostępem. W miejscach zaznaczonych na foto chce coś zrobić i dodatkowo za więklem bo mam tam wyjście na taras, który ma zaistnieć w przyszłości na rogu  :smile: 
http://zapodaj.net/7de621b982c9f.jpg.html

Też mi się wydaje, że zwykły profil kwadratowy by się nadał na pion, będę musiał poszukać czegoś takiego.

W środę może uda mi się podjechać zobaczyć system beltecto na domu, który przed zimą był robiony, to będzie wiadomo czy warte to zainteresowania.

łukasza napisz mi proszę na PW jaki masz cały proces konserwacji drewna bo widzę, że się na tym znasz a i jest to dość czasochłonne  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> łukasza napisz mi proszę na PW jaki masz cały proces konserwacji drewna bo widzę, że się na tym znasz a i jest to dość czasochłonne


Albo może osobny wątek? zdjęcia gotowej elewacji z modrzewia też chętnie zobaczę, bo sam jestem taką zainteresowany

----------


## azizi

Ja jestem na tak  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

> Albo może osobny wątek? zdjęcia gotowej elewacji z modrzewia też chętnie zobaczę, bo sam jestem taką zainteresowany


będzie, będzie. Tylko niech się pogoda poprawi, kilka dni ładnej pogody i w nowym wątku wrzucę próbki na modrzewiu i świerku 4-5 impregnatów rożnych firma i 1 lakier. Zaś gotowa to ona będzie za 1-2 miesiące w tym tempie jak teraz robię - zwlekam bo czekam za ogrodzeniem.

----------


## bernikle

Ja kupiłem szalówkę sosnową bezsęczną po 35 zm 2. Jak szlak ją trafi to wymienię za 10 lat. Drewna nie da się podrobić. Tylko jak z sosny zrobić złoty dąb  :big tongue:  ?? :wink:

----------


## gr8

Witam,
Co myslicie o zastosowaniu na elewacji sklejki wodoodpornej na ruszcie tak jak w przypadku plyt HPL?
Pomalowana lakierobejca, pewnie trzeba by odnawiac co kilka lat.

----------


## lukasza

> Witam,
> Co myslicie o zastosowaniu na elewacji sklejki wodoodpornej na ruszcie tak jak w przypadku plyt HPL?
> Pomalowana lakierobejca, pewnie trzeba by odnawiac co kilka lat.


Piękna sprawa! Tak piękna ze wątek o imitacji drewna to nie wątek dla sklejki. 
Myślałem o niej jak zobaczyłem polski pawilon na EXPO w Chinach cały ze sklejki. 
Ale sie nieodwazylem na sklejeke. Połączyć ja będzie trudno. Musiałbym najlepiej zrobić szpary (np sklejka imitująca płyty aluminiowe na fasadzie z przerwami miedzy płytami) a wtedy za szpara najlepiej mieć styropian pomalowany gruntem a nie wełne.

Ale sklejek mam  :wink:  w łazience i jest opcja w kuchni lub na schody do czarnej metalowej barierki. Laserem można pięknie w sklejek wycinać ale to sklejki foliowane. Imitują ta folia idealny lakier ale podobno szybko ciemnieja.

----------


## fantomek24

Jakiej firmy bejce polecacie do pomalowania paneli  rodeotrwala i duzy wybor kolorow

----------


## EWBUD

> Jakiej firmy bejce polecacie do pomalowania paneli  rodeotrwala i duzy wybor kolorow


Bondex ....

----------


## rolando

czy Bondex występuje w kolorze ZŁOTY DĄB ?



pozdr.

----------


## imrahil

> będzie, będzie. Tylko niech się pogoda poprawi, kilka dni ładnej pogody i w nowym wątku wrzucę próbki na modrzewiu i świerku 4-5 impregnatów rożnych firma i 1 lakier. Zaś gotowa to ona będzie za 1-2 miesiące w tym tempie jak teraz robię - zwlekam bo czekam za ogrodzeniem.


jak tam elewacja?
czasem się zastanawiam nad imitacją Cedral. chociaż plan jest taki, żeby jednak modrzew syberyjski lub świerk skandynawski. tylko cedral byłby bezobsługowy. największy problem to zobaczyć to gdzieś wszystko na własne oczy, bo zdjęcia w internecie mogą mieć niewiele wspólnego z rzeczywistością.

----------


## lukasza

> jak tam elewacja?
> czasem się zastanawiam nad imitacją Cedral. chociaż plan jest taki, żeby jednak modrzew syberyjski lub świerk skandynawski. tylko cedral byłby bezobsługowy. największy problem to zobaczyć to gdzieś wszystko na własne oczy, bo zdjęcia w internecie mogą mieć niewiele wspólnego z rzeczywistością.


daj mail dostaniesz fotki
wg wyglada swietnie

----------


## ryloon

> Mysle ze dosc rozsadnym byloby klejenie na piane PU. Tytan EOS do XPS np. powinno to wyeliminowac tego typu zjawiska. tak sie zastanawiam czy przed klejeniem nie warto by bylo zagruntowac gruntem elewacyjnym, tym ktory idzie pod tynk, on odcina wykwity z warstwy zbrojacej, a klej  PU nie moze tworzyc wykwitow. Chyba ze klejem montazowym?


Odświeżam temat - czy* ktoś kleił klejem na pianie PU* i może polecić ten sposób? 
Przymierzam się do paneli Rodeo - klejone mają być do zagruntowanej (gruntem Kabe pod tynk silikonowy) siatki z klejem Weber.

----------


## EWBUD

> Odświeżam temat - czy* ktoś kleił klejem na pianie PU* i może polecić ten sposób? 
> Przymierzam się do paneli Rodeo - klejone mają być do zagruntowanej (gruntem Kabe pod tynk silikonowy) siatki z klejem Weber.


Kup sobie klej do montażu od producenta.
Lub armierungsputz.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kup sobie klej do montażu od producenta.
> Lub armierungsputz.


LUB ZF 699 czyli odpowiednik armierungsputz 
http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/masy-szpachlowe-i-tynki-elewacyjne/masy-szpachlowe/dyspersyjne/capatect-zf-spachtel-699.html

ale to ja bym zamiennie proponowal jako warstwe zbrojaca. 
Taka warstwa nie moze tworzyc wykwitow - wiec nie ma zadnego zagrozenia, ze cos sie spieprzy. no i klejenie wlasnie klejem albo tym albo PU.

----------


## rolando

ja mocowałem do ściany panele Rodeo klejem Śmig dostępnym w żółtych wiaderkach - dyspersyjny, bez cementowy. bardzo dobrze się go nakłada i ma szybki i mocny początkowy chwyt. klej jest w pełni elastyczny i odporny na wodę.


następnie całość pomalowałem lakierobejcą Flugger'a

moim zdaniem wyszło super.

----------


## Balto

Rolando: reklama piętro wyżej w innym dziale...

----------


## rolando

> Rolando: reklama piętro wyżej w innym dziale...


drogi Balto, 
tego "typu rzekomych reklam" jest tu całaaaaaaa masa więc nie wiem po co się czepiasz - chyba z nudów. 
nie zachęcam do kupna tego produktu, ale do tego typu paneli sprawdził się się idealnie i dzielę się wrażeniami. klej ten jest dużo tańszy niż inne polecane i bardziej wychwalane. ZWRACAJ UWAGĘ INNYM.

nadmienię, ze w domu zastosowanie do mocowania terakoty jest mierne ze względu na b.długi czas schnięcia. wejść na podłogę można po kilku dniach.

----------


## odaro

.

----------


## Balto

Rolando: a tak jakoś na radarze wyszło. Rzadko kiedy ludziska podkreślają drukowanymi literkami nazwę producenta, poza tym klejów jest jak wszów na psie. I tych cementowych i mniej cementowych i w ogóle. Lakierobejc - podobnie dużo. Poza tym tak naprawdę nie ważne czy klej jest śmig czy wolnig ważne by spełniał pewne parametry.
Kilka osób wykupiło sobie reklamy te z boku a na nich pisze co reklamują. Inni - jak ja powiedzmy protestują w ten czy inny sposób i wymianę marek przeprowadzamy na pw.

----------


## rolando

spoko,

zedytowałem drukowane litery i po temacie. 


pozdrawiam

----------


## superportable

dobrze zabezpieczone drewno wytrzyma spokojnie kilka lat bez malowania

----------


## kgbkoc

Czy ktoś z Was użytkuje lub ma zamiar zastosować deski z Resysta?

----------


## konrad78

ja mam cos naprawde super  :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/forma-silikonowa-d...466815912.html

----------


## konrad78

i nastepny link
http://olx.pl/oferta/matryca-do-imit...9-ID2xGBF.html

----------


## rolando

Myślę, ze te matryce dadzą marny efekt, nie pchałbym się w ten temat choć wcześniej o tym myślałem.


pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

Dokładnie tak jak Kolega powyżej napisał - wygląda to nieźle z 50 m  :smile:

----------


## paradox2604

powiedzcie mi czy te okladziny imitujace deske na elewacje sie nadaja?? czy ktos ma namiar na jakas strone z takimi okladzinami?

----------


## Kuba_K

Ja się przymierzam do Beltecto w kolorze orzecha
http://www.beltecto.pl/

----------


## rolando

> powiedzcie mi czy te okladziny imitujace deske na elewacje sie nadaja?? czy ktos ma namiar na jakas strone z takimi okladzinami?


w google wrzuć rodeo

----------


## maja_73

Witam,
no to przebrnelam przez caly temat ...

Czy mogłabym prosić o zdjęcia elewacji osoby, które maja na swoim domu elementy drewnopodobne wykonane tynkiem Ceresit Visage ? Jaki jest koszt takiego rozwiązania ?
Wiem, ze jest tu bardzo wielu przeciwnikow takiego wykonania  :wink:  .... ja jednak chciałabym zobaczyć jak to wygląda u kogos, kto ma takie rozwiązanie zastosowane na swoim domu  :smile:

----------


## aleksander_a

> Witam,
> no to przebrnelam przez caly temat ...
> 
> Czy mogłabym prosić o zdjęcia elewacji osoby, które maja na swoim domu elementy drewnopodobne wykonane tynkiem Ceresit Visage ? Jaki jest koszt takiego rozwiązania ?
> Wiem, ze jest tu bardzo wielu przeciwnikow takiego wykonania  .... ja jednak chciałabym zobaczyć jak to wygląda u kogos, kto ma takie rozwiązanie zastosowane na swoim domu


Proszę bardzo  :smile: 



Ja osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu.
Co do kosztów, nie pamiętam dokładnie, niemniej jednak było to zdecydowanie tańsze rozwiązanie i żadnych problemów z klejem, wykwitami, itp.

Potrzebujesz tynk odpowiedni, farba plus matryca (od przedstawiciela Ceresit za kaucją można pożyczyć).

Pozdrawiam,
Olek

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Co myślicie o klejeniu rodeo klejem izoflex: http://www.izoflex.pl/pl/produkt/klej-izoflex-sk.html , ponieważ zamierzam zastosować płytki izoflexa i kupić do nich klej zastanawiam się czy ten klej nada się też do desek rodeo?

----------


## kyniuSCS

Odkopuje  :smile:  

Jestem na etapie wykańczania elewacji
Mam pytanie do* ewbuxxxo i qubic'a*  (oraz innych userów)  jak zachowują się panele RONDO po kilkunastu miesiącach od zamontowania ?!?
Żadnych niespodzianek ???

Zamierzam "kleić" je we wnękach (gł.30mm) na elewacji i nie wiem czym wykończyć styropian.
Oczywiście będzie tam 2 x siatka i klej, (system greinplast), ale czym dodatkowo wykończyć powierzchnię przed klejeniem paneli (dyspersyjnym klejem producenta lub klejem STO) 

Z góry dziękuję za informację
Pozdro
kyniu

----------


## azizi

Witam. Ostatnio po trasie odwiedziłem znany wszystkim mcdonald i zwróciłem uwagę na ich ażurowe wstawki w elewacji, które z daleka przypominają drewnianą konstrukcję. Z bliska też prezentuje się to fajnie. Wydaje mi się że jest to zrobione z profili zamkniętych (cienka ścianka) lub też blachy i oklejone okleiną drewnopodobną odporną na warunki atmosferyczne.

Czy ktoś zgłębiał może ten temat lub też wie jak to jest zrobione?

Chodzi o osiągnięcie np takiego efektu

----------


## Nazaria

Też nad tym się zastanawiałam :smile:  Każdy McDonald z zewnątrz ma "coś" co wygląda jak drewno. Czy ktoś wie co to jest?

Ja również stoję przez wyborem czegoś co zastąpi drewno na elewacji. Wstępnie zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem płyt HPL. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym materiałem?

----------


## Nazaria

ja tez poproszę na maila zdjęcia tej deski Cedral: [email protected]

----------


## EWBUD

> Też nad tym się zastanawiałam Każdy McDonald z zewnątrz ma "coś" co wygląda jak drewno. Czy ktoś wie co to jest?
> 
> Ja również stoję przez wyborem czegoś co zastąpi drewno na elewacji. Wstępnie zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem płyt HPL. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym materiałem?


HPL -  fajny i drogi.
Trochę taniej wyjdzie nawet drewno egzotyczne.
Ale  z 2 strony to HPL chyba dłużej wytrzyma....

----------


## EWBUD

> Odkopuje  
> 
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania elewacji
> Mam pytanie do* ewbuxxxo i qubic'a*  (oraz innych userów)  jak zachowują się panele RONDO po kilkunastu miesiącach od zamontowania ?!?
> Żadnych niespodzianek ???
> 
> Zamierzam "kleić" je we wnękach (gł.30mm) na elewacji i nie wiem czym wykończyć styropian.
> Oczywiście będzie tam 2 x siatka i klej, (system greinplast), ale czym dodatkowo wykończyć powierzchnię przed klejeniem paneli (dyspersyjnym klejem producenta lub klejem STO) 
> 
> ...


Lepiej późno niż wcale  :smile: 
Mam jedno miejsce w którym montowałem RODEO 3-4 lata temu - jest ok.
Warunek: musisz się b. mocno przyłożyć do klejenia paneli - nie może być ŻADNEJ szczeliny.
Teraz są wytyczne od producenta, żeby robić fugę 5 mm między panelami - w sumie fajnie to wygląda.

----------


## ewelina20007

Czyli co teraz na elewację imitacji drewna? co z tym tynkiem dryvit? warto? Te panele rodeo to hit czy kit?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli co teraz na elewację imitacji drewna? co z tym tynkiem dryvit? warto? Te panele rodeo to hit czy kit?


Ewelina z przyjemnoscia sasiadce zrobimy imitacje z Dryvita  :smile:  Zapraszamy do nas do firmy, Grabiec - 10km w strone w-wy przy 10-tce od Sierpca. 
Rodeo... hmm:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z-Producentem

Teraz robimy imitacje z Tiserec-a w Pyrzycach k. Szczecina. jest troche drozsza od Rodeo, ale... mam nadzieje ze skoro jest kompletny system to nie bedzie takich niespodzianek jak w przypadku w/w postu

----------


## salik

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z-Producentem


A już myślałem że to o mojej elewacji...  :wink:

----------


## ewelina20007

> Ewelina z przyjemnoscia sasiadce zrobimy imitacje z Dryvita  Zapraszamy do nas do firmy, Grabiec - 10km w strone w-wy przy 10-tce od Sierpca. 
> Rodeo... hmm:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z-Producentem
> 
> Teraz robimy imitacje z Tiserec-a w Pyrzycach k. Szczecina. jest troche drozsza od Rodeo, ale... mam nadzieje ze skoro jest kompletny system to nie bedzie takich niespodzianek jak w przypadku w/w postu


Fighter, dzwoniłam kiedyś do Ciebie, bo zobaczyłam na Twoim profilu realizaję z rodeo ale sam na pewno wiesz co mi na ten temat powiedziałeś...  :big tongue:  poleciłeś mi wtedy właśnie dryvit i zaufałam Ci na tyle, że byłam praktycznie zdecydowana na ten tynk ale jak wczoraj wpisałam w google tynk imitacja drewna to przeraziłam się jak okropnie może to wyglądać.. i teraz zwątpiłam. Co prawda nie widziałam tynku dryvit na fasadzie, tylko na próbniku u nich w siedzibie firmy. Robiłeś komuś już ten tynk? szczerze mówiąc, najbardziej martwi mnie, to że ten tynk będzie miał jednolity kolor, a jak wiadomo drewno ma słoje i odcieni na jednej desce jest kilka....

Jeśli chodzi o wykonawstwo, to męża wuj ma ekipę ociepleniową i on nam będzie to robił (chociaż miał już robić w kwietniu a mamy koniec czerwca i jeszcze do nas nie dotarł...). Tylko, że on dopiero będzie uczył się robić ten tynk u nas i też trochę się o to boję. A wchodzi w grę u Ciebie, żebyś zrobił mi tylko ten tynk o strukturze drewna czy nie bawisz sie w takie rzeczy? byłoby  tego z 20 mkw

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Generalnie caparol też ma tynk który imituje drewno. Wieczorem wstawie zdjecia z jakiejś realizacji  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

To zapraszam na zakupy materiałów  :smile: 
Co do tej imitacji - no pamietam nasza rozmowe... zreszta tak jak opisane w linku powyzej. 
Za tydzien mniej wiecej skonczymy tego Tiserec-a i cos powiem na temat tego rozwiazania. 
Mozemy Ci zrobic te 20mkw imitacji - nie ma problemu  :smile:  w ktoras sobote. 
Musimy miec warstwe zbrojaca zrobiona (siatka z klejem) ale tu szczegoly grubosci docieplenia potrzebne sa, zeby sie zlicowalo, albo zeby bylo cofniete 
A Dryvit-a mialem robic, ale klient w koncu zrezygnowal na rzecz HPL-a

----------


## ewelina20007

> To zapraszam na zakupy materiałów 
> Co do tej imitacji - no pamietam nasza rozmowe... zreszta tak jak opisane w linku powyzej. 
> Za tydzien mniej wiecej skonczymy tego Tiserec-a i cos powiem na temat tego rozwiazania. 
> Mozemy Ci zrobic te 20mkw imitacji - nie ma problemu  w ktoras sobote. 
> Musimy miec warstwe zbrojaca zrobiona (siatka z klejem) ale tu szczegoly grubosci docieplenia potrzebne sa, zeby sie zlicowalo, albo zeby bylo cofniete 
> A Dryvit-a mialem robic, ale klient w koncu zrezygnowal na rzecz HPL-a


Ale robiłeś już ten dryvit u kogoś? Chętnie się do Ciebie wybiorę. Trzeba się jakoś umawiać czy jesteś cały czas w firmie?

A co sądzicie o tym?http://www.budnet.pl/Panele_elewacyj...95-czytaj.html

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale robiłeś już ten dryvit u kogoś? Chętnie się do Ciebie wybiorę. Trzeba się jakoś umawiać czy jesteś cały czas w firmie?
> 
> A co sądzicie o tym?http://www.budnet.pl/Panele_elewacyjne_Innowacyjne_rozwiazanie_dla_kazd  ego,Sciany_i_elewacje,118695-czytaj.html


Dryvita jeszcze nie robilem niestety. 
W firmie bede jutro (sobota do 13), pon i chyba wtorek nie ma mnie w Sierpcu. 
A Tak normalnie to zazwyczaj jestem, chyba ze jakies spotkanie albo wyjazd, to wtedy mnie nie ma  :smile:  
BTW bedziesz pierwsza klientka lokalna z forum  :smile:  
Ale jakby co zawsze mozesz callnac i powiem gdzie jestem  :big tongue: 

O tym budnet - panelu nie mam opinii - nie spotkalem sie wiec nie wiem. 
w ciagu tygodnia mam nadzieje beda zdjecia z Pyrzyc k. Szczecina, bo to mega fajna elewacja:
- styropian+siatka z klejem + NQG K15
- wełna plus pełny Carbon System na welnie z tynkiem grafitowym w kolorze RAL7016 *HBW 6%* 
- fasada wentylowana z plytami HPL montowana na konstrukcji aluminiowej, z welna wentirock z wykorzystaniem sika tack panel system 
- imitacje drewna wklejane z Tiserec'a

----------


## salik

Jak jesteśmy w temacie HPL - czy jest już jakieś rozwiązanie na problem docinania krawędzi płyt i zabezpieczenia tej krawędzi przed wpływem czynników atmosferycznych?

----------


## ewelina20007

> Dryvita jeszcze nie robilem niestety. 
> W firmie bede jutro (sobota do 13), pon i chyba wtorek nie ma mnie w Sierpcu. 
> A Tak normalnie to zazwyczaj jestem, chyba ze jakies spotkanie albo wyjazd, to wtedy mnie nie ma  
> BTW bedziesz pierwsza klientka lokalna z forum  
> Ale jakby co zawsze mozesz callnac i powiem gdzie jestem 
> 
> O tym budnet - panelu nie mam opinii - nie spotkalem sie wiec nie wiem. 
> w ciagu tygodnia mam nadzieje beda zdjecia z Pyrzyc k. Szczecina, bo to mega fajna elewacja:
> - styropian+siatka z klejem + NQG K15
> ...


szkoda, że jutro nie dam rady podjechać. Zadzwonię w przyszłym tyg to jakoś się umówimy  :Smile:

----------


## marnon

witam! mam w projekcie elewacji elementy z deski, nie chcę jednak naturalnego drewna choć to super wygląd, jakie obecnie systemy możecie polecić, Rodeo czytałem i widziałem nie podoba mi się, znalazłem system Beltecto ktoś montował u siebie? ile mniej więcej kosztuje m2 ?

----------


## Lisciok

Może ktoś, coś powiedzieć na temat deski dekoracyjne z KOSBUDa? Taka elastyczna wykładzina jak guma.

http://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/deska-dekoracyjna-tabulo/

----------


## tomek1010

widziałem ostatnio takie elastyczną imitacje drewna z akrylu, wygląda dość spoko ale drogie straszliwie (nie pamiętam tylko firmy)

----------


## Precess

Ciekawi mnie jak bardzo Drytex Wood przypomina prawdziwe drewno i jaką ma trwałość/odporność na warunki atmosferyczne, czyszczenie itp.

----------


## mrmeX

Witam, też planowałem imitację drewna albo naturalne drewno kłaść na elewację. Ale wczoraj widziałem płytki paradyża, bardzo ładna imitacja drewna. Będę je kładł na elewację.  Takie wstawki powiedzmy 2.5x2.5m. Czy przy wysokości płyt na elewacji 2.5 metra wystarczy zakołkować przez siatkę styropian?
Ile takich kołków na m2? I czy muszą być metalowe? Waga płytek to około 25kg na m2

----------


## wotaswf

To są ciekawe zdjęcia i rozwiązania z realizacji - może coś podpowiedzą. Na pewno rozwiązanie na desce odciskanej.
camavo.pl
https://www.facebook.com/camavo

----------


## wotaswf

https://www.facebook.com/camavo tu są realizacje visage

----------


## wotaswf

tu oryginalna matryca Ceresit 
a tu więcej zdjęć 
https://www.facebook.com/camavo

----------


## wotaswf

Polecam sie zapoznać z wytycznymi producentów dociepleń - większość ma systemy pozwalające na okładziny ceramiczne, Atlas, Ceresit, Baumit.
Mają jednak konkretne kleje, systemy oraz wytyczne dotyczące wykonania oraz samych płytek. Zwykłe docieplenie może nie wytrzymać takiego obciążenia.

----------


## wotaswf

> Daj sobie spokój z odbijaniem matrycą - nie wygląda to fajnie.



nie?
kwestia gustu....

----------


## Wojtyla027

Witam, wedłóg mnie fajna sprawa z tą imitacją, Oczywiście trzeba też umieć to zrobić. Wygląda to naprawdę realistycznie. Widziałem to na nowo budowanym osiedlu we Wrocku, Deske odbijaly tam trzy firmy i każdej wychodziło to troche inaczej a niektórym wcale, wiec jeśli ktoś ma to wam zrobić to lepiej żeby to już robił wcześniej a nie jakiś z pierwszej łapanki. Deska ta jest trwała, twarda. Interesuje mnie ile kosztuje 1m2 polożenia imitacji deski drivit wood. Może ktoś zechce się podzielić wiedzą?

----------


## Wojtyla027

Postaram się zrobić lepsze zdjęcia

----------


## ci_d

Też zamierzam iść w kierunku tynku imitującego deskę. Przekonuje mnie bezobsługowość rozwiązania. Nie zamierzam spędzać lata na lakierowaniu lub co gorsza olejowanie ( bo częściej wymagane) ściany.., lato ma w sprzyjających warunkach 12 "weekendów pogody" nie zamierzam tracić jednego na pędzlowaniu. Jest jeszcze trawnik i takie tam...  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## EcoTeak

Można też zastosować system elewacyjny z Kompozytu Drewna.
System montażu na klipsy umożliwia swobodną "pracę" okładziny, między innymi dlatego deski się nie wypaczają.
Taki system umożliwia montaż łat bezpośrednio na zazbrojoną termoizolację.

----------


## deyna82

> To zapraszam na zakupy materiałów 
> Co do tej imitacji - no pamietam nasza rozmowe... zreszta tak jak opisane w linku powyzej. 
> Za tydzien mniej wiecej skonczymy tego Tiserec-a i cos powiem na temat tego rozwiazania. 
> Mozemy Ci zrobic te 20mkw imitacji - nie ma problemu  w ktoras sobote. 
> Musimy miec warstwe zbrojaca zrobiona (siatka z klejem) ale tu szczegoly grubosci docieplenia potrzebne sa, zeby sie zlicowalo, albo zeby bylo cofniete 
> A Dryvit-a mialem robic, ale klient w koncu zrezygnowal na rzecz HPL-a



Czy można prosić o informacje jak sprawdził się Tiserec? Warto wybrać to rozwiązanie? Czytam....czytam... i dalej nie wiem co zrobić  :sad:

----------


## azizi

Widział ktoś na żywo sztachety drewnopodobne? np coś takiego
http://allegro.pl/sztachety-plastiko...085180619.html
Nadaje się to, jak z jakością i imitacją?

Lub też aluminiowe profile malowane w kolorach drewnopodobnych np.
http://www.az-ogrodzenia.pl/nowoczes...zenia-metalowe

O ile te pierwsze są bardzo tanie, to już drugie kosztują dość słono bo aluminum. Widziałem takie aluminiowe na żywo i fajnie to wygląda, trzeba się przyjrzeć z bliska aby zobaczyć, że to nie drewno. Można by to było użyć na elewacji, tylko cena jest nieopłacalna.

Cały czas siedzi mi w głowie wykonanie takiej elewacji ale nie z drewna, i takie gotowe sztachetki (pod wymiar) były by niezłym rozwiązaniem (jeśli jakościowo są ok)
http://budujesz.info//pliki/image/ar...z-desek737.jpg

----------


## EcoTeak

I jeszcze raz pozwolę sobię na odrobinę "prywaty".
Do naszej elewacji mamy również z tego samego materiału produkowane sztachety: http://www.old.ecoteak.pl/oferta/ogrodzenia-balustrady/ - na dole strony pokazujemy sztachety.

----------


## adulina

Witam,również mamy w planach położenie imitacji drewna.Mam  pytanie do qubica. Czy te panele rodeo które jeszcze raz miał zakładane ,nadal są w takim świetnym stanie.Może jest jeszcze jakiś użytkownik który to zakładał.A może ktoś zna poleconego fachowca od nakładania tynku imitacji drewna w łódzkim.Dzięki za ewentualne odp.

----------


## piolaz

^^^  
Przyłączam się do pytania.
Jak wygląda teraz sytuacja z Rodeo? Dobry klej i montaż rozwiązuje problemy?
Znacie ekipię, która kładła Rodeo w okolicach Łodzi?

----------


## W.Waldek

Ja szukałem bardzo długo w różnych rozwiązaniach dostępnych na rynku.
Brałem pod uwagę tynk modelowany , ale w ostateczności mimo najtańszej ceny zrezygnowałem po obejrzeniu kilkunastu wykonań. Każde wyglądało ,że jest to sztuczne , a mi chodziło o jak najwierniejsze odwzorowanie. Zakupiłem kilkanaście próbek zarówno na styropianie (m.in. Rodeo, Antydeska itd.) oraz tych elastycznych w rolkach . Z tych na styropianie Rodeo jest najlepiej wykonana. Większość desek niestety jest do pomalowania , a mi chodziło o to , aby dostać produkt już gotowy do zamocowania. Jeżeli chodzi o imitacje na styropianie to niestety miałem obawy co do przyklejania i ewentualnego przedostawania się między styropian , a ścianę wody i możliwe odklejanie , ale ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z deski na styropianie. Zacząłem szukać imitacji elastycznych o grubości tak, aby mogła się licować z tynkiem ,aby nie odstawała poza grubość tynku. Znalazłem kilku producentów i ich jakość o materiał z jakiego są wykonane była różna. Połasiłem się nawet zamawiając na allegro deskę za ponad 60 zł m2. Ale jak ją dostałem i zobaczyłem z czego jest wykonana od razu zrezygnowałem (nie warta nawet tych niskich pieniędzy) i w dodatku do pomalowania.
Ostatecznie z tych desek elastycznych spełniających moje wysokie wymagania (grubość max. ok. 3 mm -licowanie się z tynkiem, pomalowana już na odpowiedni kolor) zostały mi do wyboru deska Tabulo Kosbudu oraz deska DecoArt Wood. A ,że jestem bardzo wymagający zakupiłem po 2m2 każdej deski razem z klejem , który te 2 firmy proponują jako systemowy. Zacząłem robić próby i przyklejałem . Okazało się ,że są bardzo podobne (różniły się małymi szczegółami), ale ,że chodziło mi o uzyskanie koloru bardzo zbliżonego pod okna w kolorze złoty dąb i tu kolorystyka wypadła lepiej dla DecoArt Wood , gdzie deska tej firma praktycznie pokryła się z kolorem okleiny okien. Klej DecoArt Wood także wydawał mi się ,że jest lepszy zwłaszcza przy rozprowadzeniu grzebieniem (klej Kosbudu wydawał mi się bardziej suchy i napowietrzony).
Ogólnie uważam ,że obie deski są bardzo zbliżone do siebie , zarówno jakościowo , chociaż wyglądem usłojenia , które jest uwypuklone bardziej mi się podoba deska DecoArt Wood. Wybór padł na DecoArt Wood , zwłaszcza ,że spodobało mi się bardzo życzliwe i konsumenckie podejście firmy produkującej deskę. Na końcu ku mojemu wielkiemu zadowoleniu spotkała mnie miła niespodzianka: cena !. Jest na prawdę przystępna, zwłaszcza ,że w cenie jest pomalowana deska w komplecie z klejem.
Po montażu wygląda to rewelacyjnie , gdzie każdy , kto zobaczy zarówno z daleka jak i z bliska myśli ,że to prawdziwa deska.
Może ktoś posądzi mnie o reklamę , ale co tam ! Od tego jest to forum , aby wymieniać się poglądami i doświadczeniami.
Ja zdecydowanie polecam do zastosowania DecoArt Wood.  :spam:  Można także zakupić ich próbki na allegro.
Poniżej zdjęcie .

P.S.
Jeżeli wybieracie tego typu deski , to najpierw przed dokonaniem wyboru zamówcie sobie próbki kilku producentów.

----------


## zbigor

Ma ktoś na swojej elewacji panele lub tynk Tiserec? Interesują mnie opinie o tym produkcie  i bardzo chętnie obejrzałbym fotki  :smile:

----------


## oskaro

> Może ktoś, coś powiedzieć na temat deski dekoracyjne z KOSBUDa? Taka elastyczna wykładzina jak guma.
> 
> http://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/deska-dekoracyjna-tabulo/



Robiłem ją ostatnio. Domek wyszedł bardzo ładnie. Za m2 biorę 60zł. Chętnych z okolic Grodziska Maz. proszę o kontakt

----------


## azizi

> Robiłem ją ostatnio. Domek wyszedł bardzo ładnie. Za m2 biorę 60zł. Chętnych z okolic Grodziska Maz. proszę o kontakt


Daj jakieś foto swojej pracy.

----------


## zbigor

A co szanowna publika powie na to?  http://orzeczenia.nsa.gov.pl/doc/DB61EFD787 
w kontekście 
http://pubserv.uprp.pl/PublicationSe...4/PL7241S2.pdf

W skrócie chodzi o to że jedynym legalnym producentem imitacji drewna na tynku jest pewna   firma i pozostali mogą im naskoczyć.
Chyba nawet STO z panelami branymi od Rodeo czy Dryvit ze swoim tynkiem w związku z powyższymi dokumentami działają nielegalnie.

----------


## oskaro

Proszę bardzo

----------


## eSbek

To ja pokażę co ostatnio widziałem i przymierzam się zrobic u siebie. Deski odciskane gumową formą. Póki nie zobaczyłem na żywo, nie dotknąłem, to byłem sceptyczny (na zdjęciach nie pomalowane i pomalowane).

----------


## oskaro

Nie mogę otworzyć załącznika.
Deska odciskana na ścianie nigdy nie będzie odciśnięta ani pomalowana tak estetycznie jak gotowa fabryczna którą wystarczy nakleić. 
Rozwiązanie nieco tańsze ale karkołomne i wymagające od wykonawcy zdolności plastycznych. Proszę zerknąć https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mmDKhkEtOI

----------


## eSbek

Poprawiłem linki, i dodam że ani odciskana ani gumowa nie będzie nigdy prawdziwą deską.

----------


## oskaro

Oczywiście że imitacja  nie będzie deską prawdziwą  bo prawdziwe drewno to szyk  i elegancja ale:
- estetycznie wykona ją tylko dobry stolarz, a deskę Tabulo przyklei wykonawca podczas prac elewacyjnych
- aby zlicować deskę z tynkiem  trzeba wykonać wnęki które ukryją legary i grubość deski , a Tabulo z Kosbudu kleisz i już ! - nie obniżając grubości ocieplenia
-  deskę naturalną  trzeba konserwować  co jakiś czas, producenci lakierów i bejc  dają do 6-ciu lat gwarancji na powłokę  ( w co osobiści nie wierzę )  a imitacja deski Tabulo jest wykonana z polimerów wszyscy chyba znają różnicę w trwałości okien drewnianych i plastikowych. 
A  Tabulo Kosbud  zostało użyte na Domu Marzeń w telewizji TVN w miejscowości Stara Wieś ( moje strony)  budynek jest bardo prestiżowy a mimo to przykleili na nim imitację deski a nie naturalną.

----------


## eSbek

Dzięki ale ja pozostaję przy swoim wyborze, poza tym (bez obrazy) przekonujesz do technologii której jesteś wykonawcą, ja tu widzę konflikt interesów. Daj się wypowiedzieć inwestorom, jak ja.

----------


## oskaro

" Konflikt interesów " ??? -  całej Polski nie obsłużę. Proponuję, bo to na prawdę zje....sta alternatywa dla drewna i mega estetyczna.
 Zrobisz jak uważasz.
 Powodzenia

----------


## zbigor

> . Daj się wypowiedzieć inwestorom, jak ja.


To ja sie wypowiem. IMHO deska odciskana na tynku to tandeta. Widziałem na własne oczy produkty Dryvit i Ceresit. Wygląda to jak qpa... Wolałbym zrobić zamiast tego zwykły tynk albo boniowanie.
Z desek które mam u siebie w postaci próbek  wygrała "deska"   Decoartwood.  Następnie w kolejności były Tiserec,  Rodeo, i Plastmaker. 
Widziałem też deskę  Kosbud ale w mojej subiektywnej opinii nie ma sensu płacić 2x tyle za to samo wiec ten produkt nie wytrzymał konkurencji z decoartwood. 
Jak będzie zobaczymy. Tak czy inaczej ja już wybrałem choć nie było łatwo. 
Za jakieś 1,5 miesiąca mam nadzieję uzupełnić swój dziennik budowy o elewację  :smile:

----------


## adulina

Jestem na etapie elewacji ,ostateczny wybór padł w końcu na imitację deski greinplast. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## geerbil

Szukam miejsc na śląsku gdzie mógł na własne oczy zobaczyć system Rodeo, Kostbud  i Decoartwood. Ewentualnie inny system który warto też wziąć pod uwagę. 
Ktoś podpowie, pomoże?

----------


## kerad85

Ja z kolei zobaczyłbym coś takiego w dolnośląskim/opolskim/południowej Wielkopolsce.

----------


## adulina

Wklejam moja elewacje budynku z imitacją drewna firmy greinplast, może komuś się przyda .

----------


## geerbil

Małe zdjęcie i nic nie widać, wrzuć jakieś zbliżenia.

----------


## dwiecegly

Na dniach robia mi ocieplenie i elewacje zewnętrzną na ścianach gdzie chce mieć też fragmenty elewacji imitującej drzewo (listwy od góry do dołu budynku). Czy o ich montażu trzeba mysleć przed styro, po, czy w trakcie? Otynkować budynek przed montażem tych listew? Moja ekipa od ociepleń nie robi tego typu rzeczy więc nawet nie próbuje ich pytać. Zrobi to oddzielny wykonawca.

----------


## Nataly

> To ja sie wypowiem. IMHO deska odciskana na tynku to tandeta. Widziałem na własne oczy produkty Dryvit i Ceresit. Wygląda to jak qpa...


 Witam, dość odważne stwierdzenie  :smile:  a jestem zainteresowana. Wydaje mi się jednak, że wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy i zgadzam się, że na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda to nie za naturalnie, ale przynajmniej trwałe odciski. Natomiast te wszelkie gumy cienkie, na styropianie podmakają i odpadają, na słońcu wonią, itd. I co wybrać? Po przejrzeniu wielu próbek tego i owego, zwyciężył rozsądek i skłaniam się jednak ku trwalszym odciskom...  :eek:   Czy ktoś się pochwali, który system odciskał?  :big grin:

----------


## flowers

> Proszę bardzoZałącznik 366235Załącznik 366236Załącznik 366237Załącznik 366238


Czy kladl Pan fugę miedzy deski Tabulo?u mnie są położone deski i ten klej już ma kolor i zastanawiam się ,czy trzeba fugę kłaść bo zrobiliśmy próbę w jednym miejscu i strasznie ciemno to wychodzi...

----------


## trais

Ja nie robue zadnych sztycznych imitacji drewna na poetrze moze i wyglada srednio ale przy drzwiach dramat

Wybralem drewni thermory opcja drozsza ale wyglad bajka

----------


## skuter1975

Ja kilka dni temu skorzystałem z systemu Arsanit i wyszło genialnie jak dla mnie  :Smile:

----------


## skuter1975



----------


## KOSBUD

> Czy kladl Pan fugę miedzy deski Tabulo?u mnie są położone deski i ten klej już ma kolor i zastanawiam się ,czy trzeba fugę kłaść bo zrobiliśmy próbę w jednym miejscu i strasznie ciemno to wychodzi...


Fugę tworzy klej dyspersyjny Termolep-D, którym przykleja się deskę TABULO do ściany. Film ze szczegółową instrukcją montażu tutaj:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG5j81fWCSo 

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

Dzień dobry, 
Odświeżam wątek, stoję przed wyborem techniki wykonania zdobień/ elementów dekoracyjnych na elewacji (kolor złoty dąb ok. 15-20 m2). Może ktoś poradzi cna  świeżo co wybrać, kusi mnie DecoArtWood ale mam watpliwosci do do trwałości rozwiązania, momentami skłaniam się ku tynkowi mineralnemu o strukturze drewna ale obawiam się złego wykonania i efektu sztuczności (Ceresit, Arsanit). Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć z perspektywy czasu? Dzięki z góry!

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzień dobry, 
> Odświeżam wątek, stoję przed wyborem techniki wykonania zdobień/ elementów dekoracyjnych na elewacji (kolor złoty dąb ok. 15-20 m2). Może ktoś poradzi cna  świeżo co wybrać, kusi mnie DecoArtWood ale mam watpliwosci do do trwałości rozwiązania, momentami skłaniam się ku tynkowi mineralnemu o strukturze drewna ale obawiam się złego wykonania i efektu sztuczności (Ceresit, Arsanit). Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć z perspektywy czasu? Dzięki z góry!


tak , Greinplast deska. 
5 lat prob i bledow i testow wszytskiego co wpadlo w rece. 
tu masz historie testow i nasze perypetie :
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ighlight=rodeo
az wreszcie udalo sie trafic po kolejnym niepowodzeniu na deski greinplasta  :smile:  tak.. robia robote.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzień dobry, 
> Odświeżam wątek, stoję przed wyborem techniki wykonania zdobień/ elementów dekoracyjnych na elewacji (kolor złoty dąb ok. 15-20 m2). Może ktoś poradzi cna  świeżo co wybrać, kusi mnie DecoArtWood ale mam watpliwosci do do trwałości rozwiązania, momentami skłaniam się ku tynkowi mineralnemu o strukturze drewna ale obawiam się złego wykonania i efektu sztuczności (Ceresit, Arsanit). Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć z perspektywy czasu? Dzięki z góry!


DecoArtWood na ścianie od trzech lat, żadnego problemu.

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

> tak , Greinplast deska. 
> 5 lat prob i bledow i testow wszytskiego co wpadlo w rece. 
> tu masz historie testow i nasze perypetie :
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ighlight=rodeo
> az wreszcie udalo sie trafic po kolejnym niepowodzeniu na deski greinplasta  tak.. robia robote.



Dziękuję, zapowiada się dobrze. A czy DecoArt Wood też podlegało opisanym testom? Jestem ciekawa porównania..

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

> DecoArtWood na ścianie od trzech lat, żadnego problemu.


O dziękuję, czyli jest ktoś kto już ma spore doświadczenie z ta deska.  :wink: . Montaż samodzileny czy ekipa od elewacji?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziękuję, zapowiada się dobrze. A czy DecoArt Wood też podlegało opisanym testom? Jestem ciekawa porównania..


nie zdazylo. po kolejnym producencie wszedl Greinplast z ta deska i juz tak zostalo. 
jak cos dziala to sie nie poprawia bo przestanie dzialac. 
wiec skoro Greinplast zadzialal - zakonczylismy poszukiwania alternatywnego rozwiazania dla deski.
na chwile obecna kilkaset tematow sprzedazowych, kilkanascie realizacji jako wykonawca. 
bez zarzutu.

----------


## rodzinanaswoim

> nie zdazylo. po kolejnym producencie wszedl Greinplast z ta deska i juz tak zostalo. 
> jak cos dziala to sie nie poprawia bo przestanie dzialac. 
> wiec skoro Greinplast zadzialal - zakonczylismy poszukiwania alternatywnego rozwiazania dla deski.
> na chwile obecna kilkaset tematow sprzedazowych, kilkanascie realizacji jako wykonawca. 
> bez zarzutu.


No tak, słusznie.  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> O dziękuję, czyli jest ktoś kto już ma spore doświadczenie z ta deska. . Montaż samodzileny czy ekipa od elewacji?


Samodzielny. To zdjęcia zaraz po tym jak skończyła ekipa od elewacji, która weszła, kiedy jak skończyłem kleić ArtWood

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HfZrsacDEbUPr3su7

----------


## Lisuu

A czy ktoś zna suchego producenta imitacji drewna, ale o jednolitej strukturze jak na zdjęciu?

Chciałem również zapytać jak zostało wykonane pokrycie jak poniżej?

----------


## kanson

Czy ktoś widział lub robił u siebie imitację deski - kolor dab naturalny(taki jest kolor okien) czasami zwany także jasny dab?

----------


## piotr5555

Wpisz sobie na youtube widzialem tam filmik gdzie gosciu robi sobie jedna sciane domku tak oblozona plytami imitujacymi drewno, pokazuje montaz i efekt koncowy

----------


## piotr5555

Moim zdaniem efekt jak najbardziej na plus w porownaniu np do baranka

----------


## kanson

> Moim zdaniem efekt jak najbardziej na plus w porownaniu np do baranka


Najlepsze co do tej pory widziałem to cedr kanadyjski na żywo, żadnej deski sztucznej np greinplastowej nie widziałem w kolorze jasny/naturalny dąb.

Problem z tym że ten cedr swoje kosztuje a później co roku czas konserwacji.
Stąd cały czas szukamy innej opcji.

----------


## piotr5555

> Najlepsze co do tej pory widziałem to cedr kanadyjski na żywo, żadnej deski sztucznej np greinplastowej nie widziałem w kolorze jasny/naturalny dąb.
> 
> Problem z tym że ten cedr swoje kosztuje a później co roku czas konserwacji.
> Stąd cały czas szukamy innej opcji.


Rozumiem że konserwacja tylko ze strony zewnetrznej, bez jakis czesciowych demontazy ? Chyba do przezycia raz do roku?

----------


## KOSBUD

W naszej ofercie mamy deskę imitującą drewno w kolorze jasnego dębu. Proszę zerknąć, może taki odcień będzie Panu odpowiadał https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/deska-dekoracyjna-tabulo

----------


## Sadio88

Witam,
Będę robił na elewacji tynk ozdobny imitujący drewno ceresit visage. Mam jednak problem, gdyż nie wiem, który odcień wybrać. Przeglądając Internet zauważyłem, że w Polsce najpopularniejszy jest Irish Oak. Czy ktoś może z Was stosował lub widział tynki w odcieniach Bengal Teak lub Norway Pine.
Wolałbym raczej jaśniejszy tynk, który w cieniu nie będzie ciemny.
Byłem w hurtowni zobaczyć wzorniki ale były one tak małe, że żaden sposób nie pomogły podjąć decyzję.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KOSBUD

Deska elewacyjna TABULO https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/deska-elewacyjna  klejona 3 lata temu prze Mario Budowlańca a nadal wygląda rewelacyjnie  :wink:  tutaj filmik z prac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KqLGPjCWSY Taka opinia Mario mówi sama za siebie, a człowiek zna się na robocie  :wink:  https://www.instagram.com/p/CPvQnVGsdAc/

----------


## AdamK131

Zamierzam niedługo wymieniać podłogę w domu i się zastanawiam nad wyborem firmy. Co myślicie o https://scalamid.com/pl/? Jakieś doświadczenia z tą firmą?

----------

